# Microsoft: Der PC-Spieler als das 5. Rad am Wagen? Eine Kolumne



## Matthias Dammes (22. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Microsoft: Der PC-Spieler als das 5. Rad am Wagen? Eine Kolumne* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Microsoft: Der PC-Spieler als das 5. Rad am Wagen? Eine Kolumne


----------



## CryPosthuman (22. Juni 2016)

Muss dir "leider" zustimmen. Habs zwar nicht auf der E3 verfolgt oder sonst so detailiert irgendwo gelesen, aber das klingt wirklich so, als ob der PC weiterhin die zweite Geige spielt..
Gerade die Retail Sache (scheiße) kann ich gut verstehen. Ganz ehrlich, ich wüsste nicht, was ich täte.
Vermutlich würde mir das Spiel wieder egal sein, bevor ich mich entschieden hätte.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (22. Juni 2016)

"Doch PC Games-Redakteur Matthias Dammes ist noch nicht wirklich überzeugt"

Das überrascht mich jetzt total.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Juni 2016)

Wo bleibt deine Kolumne zu Sony?

Ach ja, hatte ich fast vergessen, du bist ja PlayStation-Fan... 


zur Kolumne:

1.) Warum erwähnst du Quantum Break als Negativbeispiel, aber nicht z.B. Forza 6 Apex als ziemlich gute Umsetzung? Das sieht so aus, als würdest du die ganze Sache absichtlich in ein negatives Licht rücken wollen.

2.) Der PC als Ergänzung zur Xbox ist nicht dasselbe wie "5. Rad am Wagen". Ein 5. Rad am Wagen ist ein unliebsames Anhängsel. Hier ist der PC allerdings in der Tat eine Zweitverwertung, eine gewollte(!) Ergänzung zur Xbox.

3.) Der PC ist digital und die Zukunft ist digital. Digital und in der Cloud. Microsoft glaubt an diese Zukunft, mehr als jeder andere in der Branche. Das Kerngeschäft von Microsoft ist Cloud und Services. Physische Produkte sind ein Auslaufmodell. Im Geschäftsbereich ist das schon lange gang und gäbe und im Gamingbereich hatte man die Strategie ja mit der ursprünglichen X1 auch probiert. Dort musste man nur wegen der unreflektierten Kritik und dem Shitstorm im Internet zurückrudern. Auf dem PC hingegen ist digital und online der Standard. Wer an dieser neuen Welt teilhaben will, braucht zwingend eine gute Internetleitung. Das ist heute fast so wichtig wie Strom und Wasser. Ich persönlich würde es gut finden, wenn man Gaming endgültig vollständig in die digitale Welt überführt, auch wenn sich einige Leute konsequent der Zukunft verweigern. Das heißt ja nicht, dass es deswegen kein Merchandising mehr geben sollte oder könnte. Wer eine nette Statue zum Spiel haben will, braucht nichts zwangsläufig eine CE mit Spieledisk. Es würde auch völlig ausreichen, wenn man das in einem Store kaufen könnte, ganz ohne direkten Bezug zum Spiel.

4.) Was ich allerdings auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, ist der kleine Umstand, dass Play Anywhere bisher wohl nur in eine Richtung funktioniert. Eigentlich sollte es kein Problem sein, das Spiel auch für die Xbox zu haben, wenn man es im Win10 Store kauft. Da sollte Microsoft wirklich nachbessern. Und natürlich sollte man die Pricing-Strategie überdenken und gleiche Preise (+ Preisentwicklung!) für PC und Xbox einführen.


----------



## USA911 (22. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> 3.) Der PC ist digital und die Zukunft ist digital. Digital und in der Cloud. Microsoft glaubt an diese Zukunft, mehr als jeder andere in der Branche. Das Kerngeschäft von Microsoft ist Cloud und Services. Physische Produkte sind ein Auslaufmodell. Im Geschäftsbereich ist das schon lange gang und gäbe und im Gamingbereich hatte man die Strategie ja mit der ursprünglichen X1 auch probiert. Dort musste man nur wegen der unreflektierten Kritik und dem Shitstorm im Internet zurückrudern. Auf dem PC hingegen ist digital und online der Standard. Wer an dieser neuen Welt teilhaben will, braucht zwingend eine gute Internetleitung. Das ist heute fast so wichtig wie Strom und Wasser. Ich persönlich würde es gut finden, wenn man Gaming endgültig vollständig in die digitale Welt überführt, auch wenn sich einige Leute konsequent der Zukunft verweigern. Das heißt ja nicht, dass es deswegen kein Merchandising mehr geben sollte oder könnte. Wer eine nette Statue zum Spiel haben will, braucht nichts zwangsläufig eine CE mit Spieledisk. Es würde auch völlig ausreichen, wenn man das in einem Store kaufen könnte, ganz ohne direkten Bezug zum Spiel.



Microsoft will das der Retail ein Auslaufmodell ist, aber die Kundschaft eben nicht. Und da Deutschland ein Entwicklungsland in der Breitbandinfrastruktur ist, wird dies bis mindestens 2025 auch so bleiben.
Auch viele Firmen arbeiten weiterhin mit Datenträger um Programme aufzuspielen, wenn die einzelnen Rechner Probleme machen. Selbst wenn die Spiele offline Spielbar sind, bist Du trotzdem vom "Online Status" abhängig.

Traurig zusehen, wie freiheiten des Kunden ohne mit der Wimper zuzucken von Kunden aufgegeben werden und sich in die Abhängigkeit eines weiteren Industriezweigs begeben.


----------



## CryPosthuman (22. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> 1.) Warum erwähnst du Quantum Break als Negativbeispiel, aber nicht z.B. Forza 6 Apex als ziemlich gute Umsetzung?


Naja, ob ein Rennspiel, dass sogar im speziellen auf realistische Rennen, Rennstrecken und Fahrverhalten setzt gut sein kann, wenns nichtmal Lenkräder unterstützt..?
Klar, das kommt noch, aber selbst eine Beta eines Rennspiels sollte soweit sein, dass man mit Lenkrad spielen kann.
Muss also sagen, für mich ist es kein positiv Beispiel.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Juni 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Microsoft will das der Retail ein Auslaufmodell ist, aber die Kundschaft eben nicht. Und da Deutschland ein Entwicklungsland in der Breitbandinfrastruktur ist, wird dies bis mindestens 2025 auch so bleiben.
> Auch viele Firmen arbeiten weiterhin mit Datenträger um Programme aufzuspielen, wenn die einzelnen Rechner Probleme machen. Selbst wenn die Spiele offline Spielbar sind, bist Du trotzdem vom "Online Status" abhängig.


Das ist falsch. Der größte Teil der Kundschaft am PC (ob Business oder privat) will genau das. Und Microsoft entwickelt nicht primär für Deutschland, sondern hat einen globalen Fokus. Abgesehen davon sind die allermeisten Städte in Deutschland für sowas absolut ausreichend versorgt. Wer auf dem Land wohnt im Dorf, der muss sich wie bei vielem überlegen, ob die Vorteile des Landlebens eben auch die Nachteile aufwiegen...



CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Naja, ob ein Rennspiel, dass sogar im speziellen auf realistische Rennen, Rennstrecken und Fahrverhalten setzt gut sein kann, wenns nichtmal Lenkräder unterstützt..?
> Klar, das kommt noch, aber selbst eine Beta eines Rennspiels sollte soweit sein, dass man mit Lenkrad spielen kann.
> Muss also sagen, für mich ist es kein positiv Beispiel.


Das Spiel unterstützt auch auf der Konsole keine Lenkräder. Außerdem ist Forza eher eine Arcade-Sim, keine Hardcore-Sim.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> 4.) Was ich allerdings auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, ist der kleine Umstand, dass Play Anywhere bisher wohl nur in eine Richtung funktioniert. Eigentlich sollte es kein Problem sein, das Spiel auch für die Xbox zu haben, wenn man es im Win10 Store kauft. Da sollte Microsoft wirklich nachbessern. Und natürlich sollte man die Pricing-Strategie überdenken und gleiche Preise (+ Preisentwicklung!) für PC und Xbox einführen.



Play Anywhere funktioniert in beide Richtungen.
Aus der offiziellen FAQ:


> *Wie funktioniert Xbox Play Anywhere?*
> 
> Beim Kauf eines digitalen  Xbox Play Anywhere-Titels über den Xbox Store oder den Windows Store  kannst du das Game auf Xbox One und Windows 10-PCs spielen – ohne  zusätzliche Kosten. Für Xbox Play Anywhere müssen das Windows 10  Anniversary Edition-Update auf deinem PC und das neueste Update auf  deiner Xbox One Konsole installiert sein. Melde dich dann einfach bei  deinem Xbox Live-/Microsoft-Konto an. Deine Xbox Play Anywhere-Titel  stehen zum Download bereit.




Und nun was zu Matthias:


> ...Mag sein, allerdings  gibt es noch immer keinen anderen großen Publisher, der sich getraut  hat, den Retail-Markt auf dem PC komplett aufzugeben.


Hm... Welche Valve-Titel gab es denn in den letzten Jahren Retail zu kaufen? Was bringt es einem, irgendwelche Steam-Titel von DVD zu installieren, um dann im Nachhinein eh noch (teilweise) GB an Daten zu laden?

Toll, ich hab Train Fever, The Bureau: XCOM Declassified, u.a. Spiele Retail gekauft. Die Disc ist aber dermaßen wertlos, weil es an Steam gebunden werden musste und darüber dann verwaltet wird.

Der PC-Retail Markt ist doch nur noch zum Schein vorhanden. (Fast) Alle Spiele müssen an irgendwelche Platformen gebunden werden (Steam, Uplay, Origin, Battle.Net,...)

Wenn ich analog Spiele kaufe, dann meistens nur noch CEs.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Der größte Teil der Kundschaft am PC (ob Business oder privat) will genau das.



Hast du die alle persönlich befragt, dass du dir da so sicher bist?



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon sind die allermeisten Städte in Deutschland für sowas absolut ausreichend versorgt.



Haha, träum weiter.
Auch im städtischen Bereich hinkt der Ausbau teilweise völlig hinterher.
Das weiß ich aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung in mittlerweile zwei Großstädten. 
Außerdem kenne ich genug Leute, die in der Stadt wohnen und das gleiche Problem haben.



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hm... Welche Valve-Titel gab es denn in den letzten Jahren Retail zu kaufen?



Gegenfrage, welche nennenswerten Spiele sind von Valve denn in den letzten Jahren erschienen?
Portal 2 war 2011 das letzte, das gab es auch Retail.
Danach kamen nur noch CS:GO und Dota 2, aber die waren schon lange vor ihrem Release ein digitales Phänomen. Stellen also einen Sonderfall dar.
Seit 2013 hat Valve kein eigenes Spiel mehr veröffentlicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Juni 2016)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Play Anywhere funktioniert in beide Richtungen.


Cool, wusste ich nicht. Danke für die Info. Bei Quantum Break hat es glaube ich nur in eine Richtung funktioniert, daher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das hier auch der Fall ist. Wenn dem nicht ist, umso besser. 



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hast du die alle persönlich befragt, dass du dir da so sicher bist?


Ich kann dich dasselbe fragen... 

Aber der wirtschaftliche Erfolg gibt Microsoft Recht. So einfach ist das. Du musst mal ein bisschen über den Gaming-Tellerrand schauen und kucken, was in der großen IT-Welt so abgeht. Da deutet ALLES auf eine rein digitale und online Zukunft hin. Und extrem viele Leute nutzen das auch ausgiebig, sei es nun Netflix, Spotify, Online-Handel usw. In den allermeisten größeren Firmen wird alle Software über das Intranet verteilt, nicht etwa über Datenträger (die sind bestenfalls Backup für den Notfall, und selbst dann kann man sie selbst erstellen). Die Cloud ist schon da und wir sind schon "always online", zumindest die meisten von uns. Das ist schlicht die Realität und da brauche ich niemanden zu befragen, da muss ich mich nur mal umkucken...



> Haha, träum weiter.
> Auch im städtischen Bereich hinkt der Ausbau teilweise völlig hinterher.
> Das weiß ich aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung in mittlerweile zwei Großstädten.
> Außerdem kenne ich genug Leute, die in der Stadt wohnen und das gleiche Problem haben.


Welches Problem genau denn? Und selbst wenn du in einem Bereich wohnst, der ein völlig inakzeptables Internet hat, dann ist das nicht Microsofts Schuld oder Problem. Dann musst du entweder dafür sorgen, dass sich die Infrastruktur dort verbessert oder schlicht umziehen, wenn du Wert darauf legst, intensiv an der digitalen Zukunft teilzunehmen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Cool, wusste ich nicht. Danke für die Info. Bei Quantum Break hat es glaube ich nur in eine Richtung funktioniert, daher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das hier auch der Fall ist. Wenn dem nicht ist, umso besser.


Ja, QB war ja auch eher ein Geschenk an die Vorbesteller und ein (besch....) Versuchsballon


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dann musst du entweder dafür sorgen, dass sich die Infrastruktur dort verbessert oder schlicht umziehen



Du weißt schon, wie lächerlich das klingt?


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Juni 2016)

@Matthias

Übrigens ist deine nach wie vor Kernthese falsch. Microsoft benachteiligt PC-Spieler nicht willentlich durch den rein digitalen Vertrieb, sie folgen nur ihrer allgemeinen Unternehmensphilosophie. Alle Microsoft-Produkte auf dem PC sind im Prinzip digital, nicht nur im Gaming-Bereich. Die Xbox One ist eine Ausnahme, eben wegen dem damaligen unreflektierten Shitstorm im Internet (und der mäßigen Kommunikation von Seiten Microsofts). Wenn Microsoft jetzt wieder Retailversion für die PC Version ankündigen würde, würde das gegen die eigene Gesamtstrategie verstoßen - und das völlig unnötig, weil die meisten PC-User sich schon lange an die digitale Online-Realität gewöhnt haben. Es wäre ein Rückschritt(!) für Microsoft. Du kannst eher davon ausgehen, dass Microsoft fieberhaft überlegt, wie sie das Xbox Geschäft dauerhaft AUCH voll digital und online bekommen. Man kann das ganze Xbox Play Anywhere Programm übrigens als solch einen Ansatz verstehen, der Xbox Kunden die digitale Version schmackhaft machen soll. Gleichzeitig dient das ganze Programm als Absicherung bzw. als ein Standbein für eine reine "Cloud-Zukunft", die irgendwann das heutige Gaming und die Konsolen ablösen wird. Das kann in fünf Jahren passieren oder in zehn Jahren. Aber es wird kommen, da sind sich die allermeisten Experten einig - und Microsoft sowieso. Es geht also bei diesem ganzen Programm gar nicht mal unbedingt so sehr um die PCler und schon gar nicht darum, sie absichtlich zu benachteiligen. Es geht vielmehr darum, einen der letzten verbliebenen Retailbereiche des Unternehmens langsam in die digitale Welt zu überführen. Die ursprüngliche Xbox One war ein Rapid Change Strategie, die nicht funktioniert hat. Jetzt versucht man es mit einem langsameren, softeren Ansatz, der aber in die gleiche Kerbe schlägt. Retail ist tot in Microsofts Denkweise. Microsoft will nichts physisches mehr produzieren, nur noch Code. Cloud und Services. Wer einmal verstanden hat, worum es Microsoft geht und worin sie die Zukunft der gesamten IT-Welt (inklusive Gaming) sehen, für den ist Microsofts Strategie mit Xbox Play Anywhere und Co. imo nur folgerichtig.



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, wie lächerlich das klingt?


Was ist daran lächerlich? Es ist eine Realität des Lebens, dass es nicht alles an jedem beliebigen Wohnort gibt. Und du weißt schon, dass es dafür wirklich lächerlich ist, die Schuld einem Unternehmen zu geben, dass mit der Internetabdeckung in Deutschland überhaupt nichts am Hut hat?


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Juni 2016)

Microsoft will eben mit dem Verkauf von Downloadsoftware selbst Geld verdienen, das ist letztlich ja auch Hintergrund des Windows App Shops. 
Und genau hier wird die Sache generell interessant: Fällt Niemandem auf, dass Microsoft dabei ist XBox langsam aber sicher  zum richtigen XBox PC zu machen? Also das, was die Steam Machines sein  wollten. Nur halt diesmal besser durchdacht. Nur zwei Modelle, ein  günstiges und ein anspruchsvolleres, teureres anstelle einer  unüberschaubaren Palette (mit Mondpreisen). Perfekt drauf abgestimmte  Spiele statt Linux-Frickelkrams mit irrem Leistungsverlust. Da wird  verheiratet, was zusammengehört, der Windows PC mit der Konsole. Was wir jetzt haben sind nur die ersten Schritte. 
Einzig das System der Boxen müssen sie jetzt noch öffnen bzw. gleich ein (angepasstes) Windows für schaffen.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Juni 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Microsoft will eben mit dem Verkauf von Downloadsoftware selbst Geld verdienen, das ist letztlich ja auch Hintergrund des Windows App Shops.
> Und genau hier wird die Sache generell interessant: Fällt Niemandem auf, dass Microsoft dabei ist XBox langsam aber sicher  zum richtigen XBox PC zu machen? Also das, was die Steam Machines sein  wollten. Nur halt diesmal besser durchdacht. Nur zwei Modelle, ein  günstiges und ein anspruchsvolleres, teureres anstelle einer  unüberschaubaren Palette (mit Mondpreisen). Perfekt drauf abgestimmte  Spiele statt Linux-Frickelkrams mit irrem Leistungsverlust. Da wird  verheiratet, was zusammengehört, der Windows PC mit der Konsole. Was wir jetzt haben sind nur die ersten Schritte.
> Einzig das System der Boxen müssen sie jetzt noch öffnen bzw. gleich ein (angepasstes) Windows für schaffen.


Eigentlich ist das die langsame Überführung ins Cloud-Gaming, sprich die langfristige Abkehr von jeglichem Hardwarefokus. Langfristig ist es Microsoft völlig egal, wie du ihren Code nutzt, Hauptsache du nutzt ihn (und zahlst dafür). Beim PC ist man schon auf einem sehr guten Weg dahin (teilweise bereits angekommen), einzig viele Konsoleros sperren sich noch dagegen. Xbox Play Anywhere ist Zuckerbrot, damit zumindest die nächste Stufe mal irgendwann erreicht wird...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> @Matthias
> 
> Übrigens ist deine nach wie vor Kernthese falsch. Microsoft benachteiligt PC-Spieler nicht willentlich durch den rein digitalen Vertrieb, sie folgen nur ihrer allgemeinen Unternehmensphilosophie. Alle Microsoft-Produkte auf dem PC sind im Prinzip digital, nicht nur im Gaming-Bereich. Die Xbox One ist eine Ausnahme, eben wegen dem damaligen unreflektierten Shitstorm im Internet (und der mäßigen Kommunikation von Seiten Microsofts). Wenn Microsoft jetzt wieder Retailversion für die PC Version ankündigen würde, würde das gegen die eigene Gesamtstrategie verstoßen - und das völlig unnötig, weil die meisten PC-User sich schon lange an die digitale Online-Realität gewöhnt haben. Es wäre ein Rückschritt(!) für Microsoft. Du kannst eher davon ausgehen, dass Microsoft fieberhaft überlegt, wie sie das Xbox Geschäft dauerhaft AUCH voll digital und online bekommen. Man kann das ganze Xbox Play Anywhere Programm übrigens als solch einen Ansatz verstehen, der Xbox Kunden die digitale Version schmackhaft machen soll. Gleichzeitig dient das ganze Programm als Absicherung bzw. als ein Standbein für eine reine "Cloud-Zukunft", die irgendwann das heutige Gaming und die Konsolen ablösen wird. Das kann in fünf Jahren passieren oder in zehn Jahren. Aber es wird kommen, da sind sich die allermeisten Experten einig - und Microsoft sowieso. Es geht also bei diesem ganzen Programm gar nicht mal unbedingt so sehr um die PCler und schon gar nicht darum, sie absichtlich zu benachteiligen. Es geht vielmehr darum, einen der letzten verbliebenen Retailbereiche des Unternehmens langsam in die digitale Welt zu überführen. Die ursprüngliche Xbox One war ein Rapid Change Strategie, die nicht funktioniert hat. Jetzt versucht man es mit einem langsameren, softeren Ansatz, der aber in die gleiche Kerbe schlägt. Retail ist tot in Microsofts Denkweise. Microsoft will nichts physisches mehr produzieren, nur noch Code. Cloud und Services. Wer einmal verstanden hat, worum es Microsoft geht und worin sie die Zukunft der gesamten IT-Welt (inklusive Gaming) sehen, für den ist Microsofts Strategie mit Xbox Play Anywhere und Co. imo nur folgerichtig.



Das mag ja alles sein. 
Muss ich deswegen Ja und Amen zu allem sagen? Darf ich nicht mehr kritisieren, nur weil andere etwas für richtig halten?



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was ist daran lächerlich? Es ist eine Realität des Lebens, dass es nicht alles an jedem beliebigen Wohnort gibt. Und du weißt schon, dass es dafür wirklich lächerlich ist, die Schuld einem Unternehmen zu geben, dass mit der Internetabdeckung in Deutschland überhaupt nichts am Hut hat?



Ich habe nirgendwo Microsoft die Schuld für die Internetabdeckung gegeben.
Aber sie ist eine Realität auf deren Grundlage man gewisse Entwicklungen kritisieren kann.
Die Ursachen für das Problem sind dabei erstmal zweitrangig.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Juni 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, welche nennenswerten Spiele sind von Valve denn in den letzten Jahren erschienen?
> Portal 2 war 2011 das letzte, das gab es auch Retail.
> Danach kamen nur noch CS:GO und Dota 2, aber die waren schon lange vor ihrem Release ein digitales Phänomen. Stellen also einen Sonderfall dar.
> Seit 2013 hat Valve kein eigenes Spiel mehr veröffentlicht.



Ja, es ist lange her. Aber:
1. Konntest du Portal 2 ohne Steam-Account installieren?
2. Bekommst du Patches für das Spiel ohne Steam und Internet?

Ich erinnere mich auch noch an die Zeiten, wo es auf den Heft-CDs (später dann DVDs) Patches zu Spielen gab.

Aber sind wir im digitalen Zeitalter (Industrie 4.0 um mal ein "Bullshit-Bingo-Wort" in den Raum zu werfen) angekommen oder ist hier alles noch #Neuland ?

Zum Internet in Deutschland:
In welcher Großstadt bekommt man denn keinen Zugang mit 16 MBit oder mehr?
Klar, wenn man kein VDSL haben will mit 50 MBit und die alternative dann nur 2 MBit sind, ist das schon ein Unterschied. Aber welcher Gamer nimmt denn dann den 2 MBit-Anschluss?



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgendwo Microsoft die Schuld für die Internetabdeckung gegeben.
> Aber sie ist eine Realität auf deren Grundlage man gewisse Entwicklungen kritisieren kann.
> Die Ursachen für das Problem sind dabei erstmal zweitrangig.


Oh ja....
EA geht den digitalen Weg (Origin-Bindung), Ubisoft (uPlay), alle anderen die bei Steam vertreiben.

Warum dann nur MS angehen? Alle sind da auf dem gleichen Weg.
Sony ist da kein bischen besser. Eher noch schlechter, da sie es nicht mal hinbekommen einen Account weltweit nutzbar zu machen. Mit dem Thema Sicherheit und Authentifizierung fang ich erst gar nicht an.

Ohne (schnelles) Internet ist man als Gamer generell aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Juni 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das mag ja alles sein.
> Muss ich deswegen Ja und Amen zu allem sagen? Darf ich nicht mehr kritisieren, nur weil andere etwas für richtig halten?


Du darfst kritisieren, was immer du willst. Ich wüsste, nicht wo ich dir das verboten hätte. Allerdings habe ich doch auch das Recht, deine Kritik zu kritisieren, oder nicht? Und wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass deine Thesen und Schlussfolgerungen falsch sind, dann sage ich das auch, ist doch schließlich ein Dikussionsthread hier und du hast in deiner Kolumne explizit nach unseren Meinungen zum Thema gefragt. 



> Ich habe nirgendwo Microsoft die Schuld für die Internetabdeckung gegeben.
> Aber sie ist eine Realität auf deren Grundlage man gewisse Entwicklungen kritisieren kann.
> Die Ursachen für das Problem sind dabei erstmal zweitrangig.


Du kritisierst nicht nur eine Tatsache, du schlussfolgerst daraus auch, dass der PC Spieler das 5. Rad am Wagen wäre. Ja, Microsoft hat kein Interesse an Retailversionen für den PC. Das heißt aber nicht, dass "der PC Spieler" das 5. Rad am Wagen ist. Es heißt vielmehr, dass der Retail-Fan auf dem PC (also nur eine kleine Untergruppe) von Microsoft vernachlässigt bzw. schlicht nicht bedient wird. Das ist ein Unterschied. 

Außerdem versäumst du in deiner Kolumne nun mal, über Microsofts generelle Strategie zu reden. Es geht nämlich explizit darum, die Xboxler in Richtung digitale Zukunft zu pushen. Da würde es sehr wenig Sinn machen, wenn man Xbox Play Anywhere auch auf Retailkopien ausweiten würde, denn davon will Microsoft ja weg! Du darfst das gerne persönlich bedauern, aber wenn du das in einen größeren Kontext stellst und eine ganze Kolumne darüber schreibst, dann solltest du vielleicht auch über die größeren Implikationen reden und das ganze Thema etwas komplexer aufbauen. Auch eine Kolumne darf (und sollte) differenzieren und sauber argumentieren. Nur meine Meinung. 



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Zum Internet in Deutschland:
> In welcher Großstadt bekommt man denn keinen Zugang mit 16 MBit oder mehr?
> Klar, wenn man kein VDSL haben will mit 50 MBit und die alternative dann nur 2 MBit sind, ist das schon ein Unterschied. Aber welcher Gamer nimmt denn dann den 2 MBit-Anschluss?


Abgesehen davon gibt es inzwischen auch fast überall Breitbandinternet über den Fernsehanschluss als Alternative.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Juni 2016)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> 1. Konntest du Portal 2 ohne Steam-Account installieren?
> 2. Bekommst du Patches für das Spiel ohne Steam und Internet?



Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.
Ob ich die Spiele bei einem Client registrieren muss, hat erstmal nichts mit dem Vertriebsweg zu tun.
Auch wenn ich heutzutage fast alle PC-Spiele bei Steam aktivieren muss, kaufe ich sie trotzdem als Retail, weil das meine bevorzugte Art des Erwerbs ist.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon gibt es inzwischen auch fast überall Breitbandinternet über den Fernsehanschluss als Alternative.



Auch Kabelfernsehen ist kein allgemein verbreitetes Phänomen, wie es oft dargestellt wird.
Deutschland hat eine Abdeckung von rund 70 Prozent beim Kabelfernsehen, was europaweit Mittelmaß ist.
In meiner jetzigen Wohnung gibt es zum Beispiel nur Sat-Fernsehen. (große zentrale Schüssel für den ganzen Block auf dem Dach)


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> zur Kolumne:
> 
> 1.) Warum erwähnst du Quantum Break als Negativbeispiel, aber nicht z.B. Forza 6 Apex als ziemlich gute Umsetzung? Das sieht so aus, als würdest du die ganze Sache absichtlich in ein negatives Licht rücken wollen.



Daß Forza Apex nicht erwähnt ist ok. Aber Quantum Break ist echt ein Unding. Es kann nicht sein, daß man als PCler die Videosequenzen nur gestreamt bekommt während man die sich bei der One wahlweise downloaden kann. Stellt Ms das Streaming ein ist mein Spiel wertlos da wichtige Spielelemente einfach nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen. Dazu verlangt MS auch noch den happigen Preis der Konsolenfassung für den PC.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> 2.) Der PC als Ergänzung zur Xbox ist nicht dasselbe wie "5. Rad am Wagen". Ein 5. Rad am Wagen ist ein unliebsames Anhängsel. Hier ist der PC allerdings in der Tat eine Zweitverwertung, eine gewollte(!) Ergänzung zur Xbox.



Gewollte Abzocke. Ms verlangt dreist Konsolenpreise für PC-Spiele. Abgesehen mal davon, daß es die WIN10- und Zwangs-Storebindung gibt. Wo der Store wohl der schlechteste Client am PC von allen vorhandenen ist. Egal ob Steam, Origin, Uplay, Blizzard.net, GOG. Jeder Klient ist deutlich vor dem WIN-Store. Und bei der Zeit wo die anderen Stores existieren hätte ich von Ms erwartet, daß sie etwas deutlich besseres abliefern als was der Store aktuell ist. Das zeigt mir aber auch, daß das Interesse am PC nicht allzu groß ist. Aber die 70 EUR! für ein PC-Spiel nimmt Ms gern mit.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> 3.) Der PC ist digital und die Zukunft ist digital. Digital und in der Cloud. Microsoft glaubt an diese Zukunft, mehr als jeder andere in der Branche. Das Kerngeschäft von Microsoft ist Cloud und Services. Physische Produkte sind ein Auslaufmodell. Im Geschäftsbereich ist das schon lange gang und gäbe und im Gamingbereich hatte man die Strategie ja mit der ursprünglichen X1 auch probiert. Dort musste man nur wegen der unreflektierten Kritik und dem Shitstorm im Internet zurückrudern. Auf dem PC hingegen ist digital und online der Standard. Wer an dieser neuen Welt teilhaben will, braucht zwingend eine gute Internetleitung. Das ist heute fast so wichtig wie Strom und Wasser. Ich persönlich würde es gut finden, wenn man Gaming endgültig vollständig in die digitale Welt überführt, auch wenn sich einige Leute konsequent der Zukunft verweigern. Das heißt ja nicht, dass es deswegen kein Merchandising mehr geben sollte oder könnte. Wer eine nette Statue zum Spiel haben will, braucht nichts zwangsläufig eine CE mit Spieledisk. Es würde auch völlig ausreichen, wenn man das in einem Store kaufen könnte, ganz ohne direkten Bezug zum Spiel.



Nur weil digital neu ist ist es nicht automatisch besser und/oder kundenfreundlicher. Klar ist es schön Platz im Regal zu haben und nur auf den Knopf zu drücken. Solange es funktioniert. Was es leider nicht immer tut. Kein Internet = kein Download möglich. Server down ? Kunde derjenige mit der A-Karte, eine CE ohne Disc ? Ein Unding. Lahmes Internet ? Viel Spaß beim Download wenn man gerade mal Lust auf das Spiel hat.

Daß einige es befürworten sich immer mehr in digitale Abhängigkeiten ohne jeglichen Zwang zu begeben begreife ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> 4.) Was ich allerdings auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, ist der kleine Umstand, dass Play Anywhere bisher wohl nur in eine Richtung funktioniert. Eigentlich sollte es kein Problem sein, das Spiel auch für die Xbox zu haben, wenn man es im Win10 Store kauft. Da sollte Microsoft wirklich nachbessern. Und natürlich sollte man die Pricing-Strategie überdenken und gleiche Preise (+ Preisentwicklung!) für PC und Xbox einführen.



Genau das ist auch der Punkt. Nur weil ich einen PC habe habe ich noch lange nicht die One. Was nützt mir dann die 2. Spielefassung und ich bezahle als Kunde genauso viel wie der der beide nutzen kann ?

Das ganze zeigt mir, daß es Ms beim PC primär nur darum geht, die Gelder abzuschöpfen und nicht unbedingt reine Kundenfreundlichkeit zu zeigen.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juni 2016)

Ich bin auch überzeugt, dass den digitalen Inhalten die Zukunft gehört, allerdings lässt der Breitband-Ausbau in Deutschland doch noch in vielen Bereichen sehr zu wünschen übrig.

Es ist im Übrigen ein Irrglaube, dass urbane Zentren zwingend besser angebunden wären, als ländliche. Hier bei mir am "Dorf" hat's Glasfaser seit ein paar Jahren - der Grund dafür war aber nicht das (tatsächlich nicht vorhandene Interesse) des rosa Riesen, sondern vielmehr eine Initiative von Bürgern, Unternehmern und der Politik, die Region entsprechend anzubinden. Denn merke, wenn man nur die richtigen Leute lange genug nervt, bekommt man auch so was teures wie Glasfaser spendiert.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2016)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ja, es ist lange her. Aber:
> 1. Konntest du Portal 2 ohne Steam-Account installieren?
> 2. Bekommst du Patches für das Spiel ohne Steam und Internet?



Läuft ein Spiel nicht sehr oft auch ohne Patch ? Und es ist ein riesengroßer Unterschied ob ich ein Spiel mal kurz für paar Sekunden registrieren muß oder ob ich 40, 60 oder mehr GB downloaden muß.

Ich erinnere mich auch noch an die Zeiten, wo es auf den Heft-CDs (später dann DVDs) Patches zu Spielen gab.



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aber sind wir im digitalen Zeitalter (Industrie 4.0 um mal ein "Bullshit-Bingo-Wort" in den Raum zu werfen) angekommen oder ist hier alles noch #Neuland ?
> 
> Zum Internet in Deutschland:
> In welcher Großstadt bekommt man denn keinen Zugang mit 16 MBit oder mehr?
> Klar, wenn man kein VDSL haben will mit 50 MBit und die alternative dann nur 2 MBit sind, ist das schon ein Unterschied. Aber welcher Gamer nimmt denn dann den 2 MBit-Anschluss?



Wer hier Bullshitbingo spielst bist Du.

Wieviele Leute wohnen auf dem Land ?
Wieviele haben langsames Internet?
Was ist bei Internetausfall?
Was ist wenn man mit lahmen 800 kb-1 MB/s mal eben 60 GB downloaden muß ?


kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Oh ja....
> EA geht den digitalen Weg (Origin-Bindung), Ubisoft (uPlay), alle anderen die bei Steam vertreiben.



Noch einmal. Es ist ein riesengroßer Unterschied ob ich das Retail-Spiel nur mal kurz bei Steam registieren/aktivieren muß oder ob ich das gesamte Spiel downloaden muß.



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ohne (schnelles) Internet ist man als Gamer generell aufgeschmissen.



Nicht automatisch. Wenn man die Retail hat kann man das Spiel installieren und braucht nur den Day1-Patch zu ziehen. Arbeiten die Programmierer sauber fällt der gar nicht mal so groß aus. Danach kann ich auch ohne Internet spielen. Bei MS eben nicht. Und Zwangs-Onlinebindung bei SP-Spielen ist ein Unding! Ist es ein MMO ist das eine vollkommen andere Baustelle. Aber für ein SP jemanden online zu zwingen zeugt schon von leicht irren Zügen.

Und daß Leute diese Firmenpolitik auch noch begrüßen begreife ich echt nicht. Beim besten Willen. Wenn ich etwas rein online kaufe mache ich das bewußt aus Platzgründen. Aber der Punkt ist daß *ich als Kunde *entscheiden möchte, welches Progamm/Spiel ich digital und welches in klassischer Retailform erwerben möchte.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Daß Forza Apex nicht erwähnt ist ok. Aber Quantum Break ist echt ein Unding. Es kann nicht sein, daß man als PCler die Videosequenzen nur gestreamt bekommt während man die sich bei der One wahlweise downloaden kann. Stellt Ms das Streaming ein ist mein Spiel wertlos da wichtige Spielelemente einfach nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen.


Und warum ist es ok, dass Forza Apex nicht erwähnt wird? Wenn man sich nur das Negativbeispiel herauspickt, dann ist das schlicht Cherry-Picking und keine ernsthafte bzw. seriöse Diskussion des Thematik..



> Gewollte Abzocke. Ms verlangt dreist Konsolenpreise für PC-Spiele. Abgesehen mal davon, daß es die WIN10- und Zwangs-Storebindung gibt. Wo der Store wohl der schlechteste Client am PC von allen vorhandenen ist. Egal ob Steam, Origin, Uplay, Blizzard.net, GOG. Jeder Klient ist deutlich vor dem WIN-Store. Und bei der Zeit wo die anderen Stores existieren hätte ich von Ms erwartet, daß sie etwas deutlich besseres abliefern als was der Store aktuell ist. Das zeigt mir aber auch, daß das Interesse am PC nicht allzu groß ist. Aber die 70 EUR! für ein PC-Spiel nimmt Ms gern mit.


Das ist keine "Abzocke". Niemand zwingt dich, die Spiele zu kaufen. Es ist einfach ein Preis, den ein Hersteller für sein Produkt verlangt. Oder ist ein Porsche Abzocke, nur weil er teuer ist? Natürlich nicht. Wenn dir der Store nicht passt, musst du auch nicht kaufen. Übrigens ist der Vergleich mit Steam und Co. zwar naheliegend, aber wenig hilfreich für das Thema. Sinnvoller wäre ein Vergleich mit Xbox Live auf der Konsole, weil ja hier die Xbox Kunden mit den PC Kunden von Microsoft verglichen werden, und nicht etwa die PC Kunden von Microsoft mit den PC Kunden von Valve. Ganz anderes Thema.



> Nur weil digital neu ist ist es nicht automatisch besser und/oder kundenfreundlicher. Klar ist es schön Platz im Regal zu haben und nur auf den Knopf zu drücken. Solange es funktioniert. Was es leider nicht immer tut. Kein Internet = kein Download möglich. Server down ? Kunde derjenige mit der A-Karte, eine CE ohne Disc ? Ein Unding. Lahmes Internet ? Viel Spaß beim Download wenn man gerade mal Lust auf das Spiel hat.


Auch das hat mit dem Thema wenig bis gar nichts zu tun. Niemand behauptet, dass dir das gefallen muss. Es geht aber um die Frage, ob der PC das "5. Rad am Wagen" ist. Vor dem Hintergrund, dass Xbox Play Anywhere auch auf der Konsole nur bei einer digitalen Version möglich ist, haben Xbox und PCler die gleichen Voraussetzungen. Und dass die allermeisten PCler sich mit einer rein digitalen Onlineumgebung abgefunden haben bzw. sich schon damit angefreundet haben, ist einfach ein Fakt. Eine CE mit einer Disk ist hingegen eine sehr gute Idee. Es gibt eigentlich keinerlei Begründung, warum das Spiel und Merchandise dazu in einer Box verkauft werden müssten.



> Daß einige es befürworten sich immer mehr in digitale Abhängigkeiten ohne jeglichen Zwang zu begeben begreife ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.


Komfort, Preisdynamik, Flexibilität, Mobilität

Aber ich weiß, warum du es nicht verstehen willst. Du kannst dich nicht vom Besitzdenken lösen. Es geht allerdings nicht  um Besitz, sondern um Konsum. Wer einen Film bei Netflix ansieht, der will nicht besitzen, sondern konsumieren. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, warum manche Leute so derart fixiert auf Besitz und Eigentum sind bei modernem Entertainment, denn der eigentliche "Wert" des Produktes liegt eben fast ausschließlich im Konsum. Ein Spiel ist viel weniger Diamant als Apfel. 



> Genau das ist auch der Punkt. Nur weil ich einen PC habe habe ich noch lange nicht die One. Was nützt mir dann die 2. Spielefassung und ich bezahle als Kunde genauso viel wie der der beide nutzen kann ?


Wurde hier bereits widerlegt, war eine falsche Auffassung meinerseits.



> Das ganze zeigt mir, daß es Ms beim PC primär nur darum geht, die Gelder abzuschöpfen und nicht unbedingt reine Kundenfreundlichkeit zu zeigen.


Es geht darum, dass Microsoft den Weg ebnet für eine rein digitale Zukunft in der Cloud, unabhängig von der Plattform oder Hardware. Das ist das Primärziel. Aber natürlich freut man sich auch über zusätzliche Einkünfte durch PC Spieler, die sich die Spiele sonst gar nicht kaufen würde, ist ja klar. Und was soll bitte "reine Kundenfreundlichkeit" sein? Und inwieweit ist das hier überhaupt von Belang?



MichaelG schrieb:


> Wieviele Leute wohnen auf dem Land ?


freie Entscheidung



> Was ist bei Internetausfall?


Was ist bei Stromausfall? Was machst du, wenn mal kein Wasser aus dem Hahn kommt?



> Was ist wenn man mit lahmen 800 kb-1 MB/s mal eben 60 GB downloaden muß ?


Dann muss man sich fragen, ob man am richtigen Ort wohnt, ob man das richtige Hobby für eben jenen Ort hat und ob es vielleicht Möglichkeiten gibt, ein schnelleres Internet zu bekommen.



> Und daß Leute diese Firmenpolitik auch noch begrüßen begreife ich echt nicht. Beim besten Willen. Wenn ich etwas rein online kaufe mache ich das bewußt aus Platzgründen. Aber der Punkt ist daß *ich als Kunde *entscheiden möchte, welches Progamm/Spiel ich digital und welches in klassischer Retailform erwerben möchte.


Du als Kunde kaufst eben das, was dir angeboten wird. Oder eben nicht. Und fertig. 

Die Firmenpolitik ist richtig und zukunftsweisend. Falsch ist es, dass der Breitbandausbau in Deutschland nicht schnell genug voran kommt. Wenn ihr euren Ärger an irgendjemandem auslassen wollt, dann doch bitte an unserer Regierung und den IT-Riesen, die das seit Jahren vernachlässigen...



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich bin auch überzeugt, dass den digitalen Inhalten die Zukunft gehört, allerdings lässt der Breitband-Ausbau in Deutschland doch noch in vielen Bereichen sehr zu wünschen übrig.
> 
> Es ist im Übrigen ein Irrglaube, dass urbane Zentren zwingend besser angebunden wären, als ländliche. Hier bei mir am "Dorf" hat's Glasfaser seit ein paar Jahren - der Grund dafür war aber nicht das (tatsächlich nicht vorhandene Interesse) des rosa Riesen, sondern vielmehr eine Initiative von Bürgern, Unternehmern und der Politik, die Region entsprechend anzubinden. Denn merke, wenn man nur die richtigen Leute lange genug nervt, bekommt man auch so was teures wie Glasfaser spendiert.


Absolut. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, in einem urbanen Zentrum besseres Internet zu bekommen, ist allerdings statistisch gesehen trotzdem deutlich höher als im ländlichen Raum. Wenn einem das persönlich sehr wichtig ist, muss man sich vor einem Umzug etc. eben genau informieren, wie gut die Infrastruktur vor Ort ist.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2016)

Das hat  nichts mit Besitzdenken zu tun. Aber für mich ist es ein riesengroßer Unterschied ob ich mal eben "nur" 20 Minuten die 5-6 Discs installiere (am liebsten wäre es mir wenn es Bluray gäbe, aber den Zug hat man wohl bewußt verpaßt) um danach vielleicht nochmal 20 Minuten den Day1-Patch zu ziehen um danach spielen zu können statt über 2 Tage ein größeres Spiel downloaden zu müssen und den PC dafür ständig an haben zu müssen.

Das hat dann mit Komfort und Service 0 zu tun. Zumal ich wenn die Downloadserver down sind mit dem Spiel nichts anfangen kann (weil ich das Spiel nicht mal eben wenigstens nur installieren kann. Hab ich die Retailfassung könnte ich aber immer noch mit Roundworks versuchen, das Spiel zum laufen zu bekommen. In wieweit das dann am Ende legal ist, wäre mir ehrlich gesagt totale wumpe, weil ich das Spiel legal erworben habe.

Und wir haben die besch.. Konstellation daß wir zwar theoretisch bei uns 16 MBit haben, aber daß der Router im Altbau (Haus 30er Jahre gebaut) im Keller bei der Telefonanlage im Büro sitzt (da firmentechnisch essentiell). Decke feinster Stahlbeton. Viel Spaß beim Versuch der WLAN-Nutzung. Daher läuft bei uns das Internet nur und ausschließlich über die Steckdose. Das heißt aber daß von den 16 Mbit gerade mal im Idealstfalle 1-1,5 MB/S durch die Steckdose kommen. Sehr oft aber auch nur deutlichst weniger. Es gibt auch mal Phasen wo es nur 90-120 kbit sind.

Die kundenfreundlichste Variante von allen wäre die gleichberechtigte parallele Existenz von digital und Retail, dazu eine saubere Programmierung und Entwicklung um Patches von der Größe und Anzahl her auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren. Aber das ist wohl ein nicht mehr erfüllbarer Wunschtraum.

Und bei einer Retail (insbesondere einer CE) ist es für mich schon ein komplett anderes Gefühl bei der Benutzung wenn ich z.B. die Box öffne und die Discs sowie die weiteren Goodies entnehme als wenn ich die Box öffne und irgendein Wischzettel mit (ab und zu) schlecht lesbaren Code ist lieblos in die Box geklatscht. Daß das Spiel letztendlich nicht mir gehört sondern ich nur für die Nutzung bezahle ist mir dabei vollkommen Banane.

Und noch einmal. Nur weil Ms und Co. eine rein digitale Zukunft als gut ansehen muß ich das nicht auch automatisch als Kunde so sehen. Die ganzen Nachteile habe ich bereits genannt. Das ganze kann von Kundenunfreundlichkeit nur noch durch Streaming getoppt werden. Weil ich dann auf Gedeih und Verderb darauf angewiesen bin, daß a) die Firma später noch existiert (Firma tot = Spiel tot). Und wie schnell eine Softwarefirma insolvent gehen kann hat die Vergangenheit schon gezeigt, b) die Firma gewillt ist mir das Spiel X auch noch in 5 oder 10 Jahren im Streamingdienst anzubieten (ich spiele z.B. immer auch noch gerne mal ältere Titel wie Mafia 1/2 oder Der Pate). Abgesehen mal von der größten Abhängigkeit (daß das Internet so funktioniert wie man will).

Wie gesagt wie man so kurzsichtig sein kann um die ganzen Nachteile dieser Entwicklung einfach auszublenden ist mir echt ein Rätsel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Auch Kabelfernsehen ist kein allgemein verbreitetes Phänomen, wie es oft dargestellt wird.
> Deutschland hat eine Abdeckung von rund 70 Prozent beim Kabelfernsehen, was europaweit Mittelmaß ist.


Und unabhängig davon hat nicht jeder wirklich Lust sich an solche Anbieter wie Unitymedia zu binden. Der schlechte Ruf kommt bekanntlich nicht von ungefähr.


gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und wir haben die besch.. Konstellation daß wir zwar theoretisch bei uns 16 MBit haben, aber daß der Router im Altbau (Haus 30er Jahre gebaut) im Keller bei der Telefonanlage im Büro sitzt (da firmentechnisch essentiell). Decke feinster Stahlbeton. Viel Spaß beim Versuch der WLAN-Nutzung. Daher läuft bei uns das Internet nur und ausschließlich über die Steckdose. Das heißt aber daß von den 16 Mbit gerade mal im Idealstfalle 1-1,5 MB/S durch die Steckdose kommen. Sehr oft aber auch nur deutlichst weniger. Es gibt auch mal Phasen wo es nur 90-120 kbit sind.



Naja, das ist ja nur eigener Unwillen und hat mir eurem Internet nichts zu tun. Ihr könntet Kabel legen oder legen lassen (LAN oder Telefon) oder einen zweiten Telefonanschluss buchen, einen für privat, einen für die Firma. Einen wirklichen Grund mit 1MBit zu surfen gibt es bei dir jedenfalls nicht. Im Notfall gehen vielleicht auch WLAN Repeater. Ansonsten kommt mir das mit den 1 - 1,5 MBit über Steckdose auch nicht normal vor, habt ihr da uralte Powerline Adapter von vor zehn Jahren? 


Ansonsten handhabe ich das generell so, auf Konsole bevorzuge ich klar Retailversionen, schon aus Sammelgründen. Für die gebe ich dann auch gerne mal ein wenig mehr aus. Auf PC kaufe ich ohnehin nur sehr ausgewählte Titel noch Retail (davon abgesehen dass in den Packungen heute eh immer seltener das Spiel enthalten ist). Dafür gebe ich für ein Downloadspiel maximal 10 Euro aus - bei Triple A. 8 Euro für kleinere Games die ich unbedingt will. 5 Euro für normale Spiele. Die meisten Titel kommen inzwischen ohnehin aus Bundles und Sales. 
Damit ich bei der Auswahl an Games auf PC mehr zahle müsste sich da einiges ändern. 

Ein Beispiel, die Downloadversion von Xenoblade Chronicles kostet im eShop für Wii und WiiU 20 Euro. Das war mir zu teuer. Obwohl das Spiel auf stationärer Konsole besser aufgehoben ist habe ich es dann Retail für 25 (gebraucht) für den New 3DS gekauft (die Wii-Retail ist ja unbezahlbar, wie leider viele gute Wii oder Wii U Spiele die kein Kiddykram und nicht von Nintendo sind. Deren Auflagen scheinen verschwindend gering gewesen zu sein. Ein Fatal Frame / Project Zero 5 kostet nach einem Jahr gebraucht(!) ab 90 Euro. 

Die Digitalisierung ist halt eine zweischneidige Sache. Aber letztlich sind es wir Konsumenten, die die Macht haben. Kauft keiner die Downloadspiele für 50 - 70 Euro, dann werden die Hersteller ihre Titel beim nächsten Mal günstiger anbieten. Allerdings sind Konsumenten leider oftmals sehr gierig und das "will haben, sofort" schaltet das Hirn aus, wie Early Access und Kickstarter immer wieder hervorragend beweisen. 

Letztlich ist es tatsächlich so, Downloadspiele sind reine Konsum- und Wegwerfgüter. Ihr realer und ideeller Wert beträgt (anschließend) gleich Null. Retailspiele können Sammlerobjekte werden (Wertsteigerung), ideelle Werte (Erinnerungen) haben usw.. Darum sind rein digitale Waren (mir) auch nur einen Bruchteil wert und wenn die Preise etwa steigen sollten, nun, dann kaufe ich halt nicht mehr, da muss man einfach konsequent sein.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2016)

Ja klar wegen dem schlechten Service der Entwickler kaufe ich mir 2 Telefonanschlüsse und reiße bautechnisch rein, weil ich dann über 3 Etagen die Kabel hochziehe und im Zweifelsfalle im großen Stil Möbel umrücken muß. Aber sonst gehts Dir noch ganz Bluna ??? 

Vor allen Dinge müssen wir rein beruflich 24 h über die gleiche Rufnummer erreichbar sein. Als Außenstehender kann man das nicht beurteilen. Aber immer schön mal einfach ohne die persönliche Situation und Lage zu kennen urteilen. Übrigens ist dann bei zwei Anschlüssen eine Rufnummer nicht machbar. Und nur wegen dem "Luxus" PC-Spiele das ganze System umstrippen ? Nur weil die Firmen so kundenunfreundlich sind und ihren always on Zwang durchsetzen wollen und Retails nicht mehr wollen ? Ist das tatsächlich Dein Ernst ? Die Firmen haben sich nach dem Kunden zu richten. Nicht umgekehrt. Ansonsten sind diese Fehl am Platze.

Wenn es halt dann irgendwann mal gar nicht mehr so funktioniert wie ich es will bzw meine Kompromißbereitschaft überzogen ausgenutzt wurde und damit erschöpft ist bin ich bei dem Thema dann raus. Ich reiße doch nicht wegen dem privaten Nebenhobby PC-Spielen mein ganzes Umfeld komplett über den Haufen. Mal auf dem Teppich bleiben. Wer nicht will hat schon. Dann kauft halt ein Kunde weniger. Thats life.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das hat  nichts mit Besitzdenken zu tun. Aber für mich ist es ein riesengroßer Unterschied ob ich mal eben "nur" 20 Minuten die 5-6 Discs installiere (am liebsten wäre es mir wenn es Bluray gäbe, aber den Zug hat man wohl bewußt verpaßt) um danach vielleicht nochmal 20 Minuten den Day1-Patch zu ziehen um danach spielen zu können statt über 2 Tage ein größeres Spiel downloaden zu müssen und den PC dafür ständig an haben zu müssen.


Du hast behauptet, dass du dir nicht vorstellen kannst, warum ANDERE das positiv sehen. Und dabei argumentierst du nur, warum du das in deiner speziellen Situtation das nicht gut findest. Wenn du wirklich verstehen willst, warum andere das anders sehen, musst du immerhin mal versuchen, die in andere hinein zu versetzen.



> Das hat dann mit Komfort und Service 0 zu tun. Zumal ich wenn die Downloadserver down sind mit dem Spiel nichts anfangen kann (weil ich das Spiel nicht mal eben wenigstens nur installieren kann. Hab ich die Retailfassung könnte ich aber immer noch mit Roundworks versuchen, das Spiel zum laufen zu bekommen. In wieweit das dann am Ende legal ist, wäre mir ehrlich gesagt totale wumpe, weil ich das Spiel legal erworben habe.


Festplatten sind doch heutzutage mega billig. Man kann dutzende oder hunderte Spiele runterladen und auf der Festplatte speichern. Und bei mir ist es äußerst selten vorgekommen, dass ich mal eben was spielen will, was ich nicht eh installiert habe. So Gelegenheitsspiele wie Fifa und Co. sind eh installiert und gespeichert.



> Und wir haben die besch.. Konstellation daß wir zwar theoretisch bei uns 16 MBit haben, aber daß der Router im Altbau (Haus 30er Jahre gebaut) im Keller bei der Telefonanlage im Büro sitzt (da firmentechnisch essentiell). Decke feinster Stahlbeton. Viel Spaß beim Versuch der WLAN-Nutzung. Daher läuft bei uns das Internet nur und ausschließlich über die Steckdose. Das heißt aber daß von den 16 Mbit gerade mal im Idealstfalle 1-1,5 MB/S durch die Steckdose kommen. Sehr oft aber auch nur deutlichst weniger. Es gibt auch mal Phasen wo es nur 90-120 kbit sind.


Ich verstehe durchaus, warum du persönlich das mit der digitalen Zukunft so schwarz siehst. Es gibt aber viele Leute, die schnelles Internet haben und für die das überhaupt kein Thema ist. Und die Anzahl dieser Leute nimmt - wenn auch zu langsam - stetig zu. Das ist die Zukunft. Wenn du daran teilhaben willst, musst du entweder renovieren (Ethernet legen z.B.), umziehen oder versuchen, eine andere Lösung zu finden (z.B. Kabel, LTE, whatever).



> Die kundenfreundlichste Variante von allen wäre die gleichberechtigte parallele Existenz von digital und Retail, dazu eine saubere Programmierung und Entwicklung um Patches von der Größe und Anzahl her auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren. Aber das ist wohl ein nicht mehr erfüllbarer Wunschtraum.


Das ist überhaupt nicht die pauschal kundenfreundlichste Variante. Diese Variante hat immense Auswirkungen für alle, weil sie zusätzliche Kosten verursacht, unflexibler macht und den Einzelhandel als zusätzlichen Player ins Boot holt.



> Und bei einer Retail (insbesondere einer CE) ist es für mich schon ein komplett anderes Gefühl bei der Benutzung wenn ich z.B. die Box öffne und die Discs sowie die weiteren Goodies entnehme als wenn ich die Box öffne und irgendein Wischzettel mit (ab und zu) schlecht lesbaren Code ist lieblos in die Box geklatscht. Daß das Spiel letztendlich nicht mir gehört sondern ich nur für die Nutzung bezahle ist mir dabei vollkommen Banane.


Was hat das mit Microsoft oder Kundenfreundlichkeit zu tun, dass du es geil findest, eine Spielebox zu öffnen? Übrigens ist es lustig, dass du hier mit deinem Gefühl argumentieren willst. Und noch mal, Merchandise ist cool und muss nicht sterben. Nur ist die Verbindung aus Spiel und Merchandise keine verpflichtende Sache. Das sind eigentlich zwei paar Schuhe. Ich kaufe ja auch nicht meine Star Wars Kinokarten in Verbindung mit Merchandise (obwohl es das scheinbar auch gibt), sondern ich kaufe mir meine T-Shirts und Co. extra. Es gibt imo keinerlei Grund, warum das bei Spielen anders laufen sollte oder müsste.



> Und noch einmal. Nur weil Ms und Co. eine rein digitale Zukunft als gut ansehen muß ich das nicht auch automatisch als Kunde so sehen. Die ganzen Nachteile habe ich bereits genannt. Das ganze kann von Kundenunfreundlichkeit nur noch durch Streaming getoppt werden. Weil ich dann auf Gedeih und Verderb darauf angewiesen bin, daß a) die Firma später noch existiert (Firma tot = Spiel tot). Und wie schnell eine Softwarefirma insolvent gehen kann hat die Vergangenheit schon gezeigt, b) die Firma gewillt ist mir das Spiel X auch noch in 5 oder 10 Jahren im Streamingdienst anzubieten (ich spiele z.B. immer auch noch gerne mal ältere Titel wie Mafia 1/2 oder Der Pate).


Also geht es doch um Besitz... Deine 10 Jahre alte Disk kann übrigens auch kaputt oder verloren gehen, ebenso wie der Onlineanbieter vom Markt verschwinden kann. In beiden Fällen dasselbe Ergebnis. Aber das verschweigst du natürlich geflissentlich. 



> Abgesehen mal von der größten Abhängigkeit (daß das Internet so funktioniert wie man will).


Man hat heute auch in der Regel Strom aus der Steckdose und Wasser aus dem Hahn und muss das nicht selbst produzieren. Bestimmte Abhängigkeiten gehören zum modernen Leben dazu. Du tust ja gerade so, als würde hier etwas passieren, was völlig neu und einzigartig wäre. Dabei spiegelt es nur unsere moderne Realitäten und unseren modernen Alltag. Ja, wir sind sehr abhängig von sehr vielen Dingen. Aber das ist der Preis, den wir für Komfort und allgegenwärtige Verfügbarkeit zahlen müssen. Das muss man nicht mögen, nein, aber man lebt halt auch nicht außerhalb der Gesellschaft (zumindest nicht dann, wenn man trotzdem irgendwie mitmachen will).



> Wie gesagt wie man so kurzsichtig sein kann um die ganzen Nachteile dieser Entwicklung einfach auszublenden ist mir echt ein Rätsel.


Das ist nicht kurzsichtig, sondern realistisch. Und noch mal, wenn du andere verstehen willst, musst du mal über den eigenen Tellerrand hinausblicken. Dafür reicht es nicht, wenn du deine eigene Situation und deine eigene darauf basierende Überzeugung auf allen anderen projezierst. Die Lebensumstände, Vorlieben und Konsumgewohnheiten anderer Leute sind ganz anders als dein. Stell dir einfach mal vor, du hättest 50mbit VDSL mit 99,9% Verfügbarkeit und Stabilität - und du hättest dich daran gewöhnt! Dann würdest du sicher ganz anderes argumentieren bzw. zumindest einen etwas anderen Blick auf die Dinge haben. 



MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Firmen haben sich nach dem Kunden zu richten. Nicht umgekehrt.


Und genau das tun sie auch. Du bist in deiner speziellen Situation schlicht für diese Firma nicht wichtig.Klingt hart, ist aber so. Willst du unbedingt die Produkte dieser Firma konsumieren, musst du dich eben verändern - oder verzichten.

Porsche interessiert sich auch wenig für Leute, die nur Kleinwagen fahren. Just business as usual.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal auf dem Teppich bleiben.


Genau. Bleib mal auf dem Teppich. Du bist kein VIP für Microsoft. 



Und btw, nichts, was wir hier diskutieren, hat konkret was mit der Kolumne zu tun...


----------



## D-Wave (22. Juni 2016)

Stinkt zum Himmel, das kennt man daran wenn einem zu viel Sahne ähhh (>>Scheiße<<) um den Mund geschmiert wird.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2016)

Ich muß aber nicht mehr Abhängigkeiten künstlich erschaffen als notwendig. Ein Punkt, den Ihr Befürworter dieser Abhängigkeiten immer noch nicht begriffen habt. Wasser, Gas und Strom sind notwendig. Aber ist es wirklich notwendig Retailversionen abzuschaffen ? Eigenartige Argumentationsweise Deinerseits das ganze auf ein gleiches Level zu stellen. Zumal ich als Kunde auch ganz schnell sagen kann, wenn der Publisher mich im übertragenen Sinne in den Hintern tritt weil er mir meine Bezugsvariante die ich bevorzuge einfach streicht geh ich zu einem anderen oder schaffe das Hobby ab. Dann verliert er Geld. Bei einem Kunden ist das nicht meßbar. Machen das aber mehrere wird das schon interessant. Und woher willst Du entscheiden wieviele Kunden sich das gefallen lassen ? Beim Gas-/Wasser-/Stromanbieter kann ich maximal zu einem anderen gehen. Auf einen Bezug bin ich da angewiesen. Auf Spiele nicht wirklich. Darin liegt ein riesengroßer Unterschied. Und das ist auch der Punkt, der den Firmen auf den Fuß fallen kann, weil die Kunden wenn sie wollen auch die Macht haben, die Firmen auflaufen zu lassen.

Und mal eben das halbe Haus umbauen nur weil die Entwickler einen "Vogel" haben und einem zum always Internet zwingen wollen ist (sorry) irre. Bleib wie gesagt mal auf dem Teppich. Da schaffe ich lieber das Hobby dann ab oder beschränke mich auf die vorhandene, alte Ware. Wenn ich wegen den Firmen zu bautechnischen Klimmzügen gezwungen werde bin ich raus. So weit schreibt die Kreide nicht, daß ich deswegen 3 Wohnungen auf den Kopf stelle um ein Kabel aus dem Keller bis ins DG zu ziehen und in sämtliche Wohnungen zu verteilen. Dann können die mich mal am verlängerten Steißbein.... Und wenn ich schon über 100 EUR! für eine CE auf den Tisch lege kann ich auch erwarten, daß darin ein paar popelige, lächerliche Discs die Cent kosten enthalten sind.

Und Ja das kundenfreundlichste ist tatsächlich beide Varianten parallel anzubieten. Weil diese Version alle Kundenbelange berücksichtigt und nicht nur die für die Du stehst. Das ist auch das flexibelste aus Kundensicht heraus. Und genau dies zählt beim Service. Nicht wie die Firma das auf die Reihe bekommt sondern daß es schlichtweg so ist. Und Du glaubst doch nicht ernstlich, daß die Firmen bei der Reduzierung auf 1 Vertriebsform mit dem Preis runtergehen ? Wer das glaubt glaubt auch daß ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet. Die Diskussion gabs doch schon zu Beginn des Digitalvertrieb. Mund wässrig machen, daß die Digitalfassungen billiger sind. Das ist zum Release Blödsinn. In einigen Fällen (Wasteland 2) ist die Retailfassung zum Release sogar billiger gewesen als die digitale! Daß sich das im weiteren Verlauf durch Steamsales und Co. verschiebt ist mir auch klar. Trotzdem bezahle ich im Zweifelsfalle bei einigen Titeln notfalls auch 5 EUR mehr wenn ich die Retail dafür in der Hand halten kann.

Gehe ich in die Autowerkstatt und die sagt mir: Dienstag und Donnerstag ist zu, melden sie sich mal 4 Wochen vorher an dann bekommen sie einen Montag-Termin war ich das letzte mal dort. Ganz einfach. Blöder Vergleich aber bezüglich Flexibilität irgendwo schon.

 Die Firmen verdienen genug an den Gamern, daß sie diese Mehrkosten für parallele Vertriebswege bezahlen können. Und wenn sie nicht genug verdienen, bieten sie nicht genügend Qualität und Service. Denn entsprechende Qualität verkauft sich. Geht ein (großer) Entwickler Konkurs (Indies sind mal eine andere Baustelle) gibt es dafür genau 2 Gründe: Man hat sein Budget nicht im Griff und/oder verkauft minderwertige Ware. Wer Qualität und Service bietet der verkauft und hat auch entsprechende Reserven.

Zumal sie die Kundschaft genau durch Faktoren wie Service und Qualität binden. Mit einem Zwang zu einem reinen digitalen Markt womöglich noch mit einer Bestimmung des Entwicklers über den Zeitrahmen des Konsums der Ware besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit eine durchaus meßbare Zahl an Kunden zu verlieren. Kunden die sich auf dieses Geschäftsmodell einfach nicht einlassen wollen (Gründe sind dafür mal egal; ob man nun immer die Disc im Regal stehen hat oder kein Vertrauen zum reinen Internet hat) oder es nicht 100%ig können (Thema langsames Internet mal als Beispiel). Und die weiteren Nachteile wie Bestimmung des Lifetimes eines Spieles ignorierst Du auch mal ganz generös. Ebenso wie all die anderen Nachteile die ich erwähnt habe.

Und wer hier die Konsequenzen noch nicht begriffen hat bist Du. Weil Du von Deiner komfortablen Situation automatisch auf die komplette BRD schließt und auch sämtliche mit digitalem Konsum verbundenen Nachteile ignorierst. 

Abgesehen davon argumentierst Du mit Wand herunterkratzen von defekten Discs. Mir ist in meinem gesamten PC-Gamerleben von mittlerweile 26 Jahren bislang 2x 1 Disc kaputt gegangen. Davon hatte ich genau 1 x selbst Schuld daran. Aber wie oft war in der Zeit das Internet down (und das nutze ich kürzer als mein Gamerleben überhaupt existiert; in Verbindung mit Spielen genau seit HL2) ? Keine Fragen mehr. Rein von der Wahrscheinlichkeit ist ein Disc-Defekt um ein vielfaches unwahrscheinlicher als Internet-Aussetzer. Zumal durch die Accountbindung an Steam, Origin und Co. die Disc bei den neueren Titeln genau nur dann im LW liegt wenn das Spiel installiert wird. Und wieso soll ich mir für meine Spiele zig HDD kaufen, wenn ich die wieder neu installieren kann ? Wenn die Firmen einen aber zum always Internet zwingen und ich irgendwann mal 100 GB unter diesen Bedingungen downloaden muß kann ich auch anders......

Und mal sehen wieviele Kunden MS verliert wenn sie stur ihren digitalen Weg weiterverfolgen. Ich bezweifle daß ich dann der einzige bin der vom Zug abspringt. Außerdem ist der Vergleich mit Porsche idiotisch. Porsche hat noch nie Kleinwagen hergestellt. Die PC-Gamingfirmen sind aber mit Retail groß geworden und die Kunden ebenso. Den Kunden jetzt zum rein digitalen Konsum zu zwingen nur weil sie es so wollen ist per se kundenunfreundlich. Punkt.

Und wenn ich irgendwann den Punkt erreiche, wo für mich die Nachteile die Vorteile überwiegen bin ich raus. Und das betrifft sicher auch mehrere Kunden. Klar wächst neue Kundschaft nach. Aber wenn die Firmen mal eben (grob geraten) 10-20% der Kunden verlieren, weil diese die Nase voll haben wenn sie die Ware nur rein digital bekommen hat das schon Auswirkungen. Aber die 14-16 jährigen Kiddies kaufen ja eh wie blöd ohne die Konsequenzen zu betrachten. Weil deren IQ nicht so weit reicht, die gesamten pro und cons zu bewerten. Damit könntest Du Recht haben.

Wie man die Idee des always on und die fast nur für die Publisher vorhandenen Vorteile bei reinem Digitalkonsum so feiern kann ist mir echt ein Rätsel. Soo blind kann man doch nun echt nicht sein.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (22. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du darfst kritisieren, was immer du willst. Ich wüsste, nicht wo ich dir das verboten hätte. Allerdings habe ich doch auch das Recht, deine Kritik zu kritisieren, oder nicht? Und wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass deine Thesen und Schlussfolgerungen falsch sind, dann sage ich das auch, ist doch schließlich ein Dikussionsthread hier und du hast in deiner Kolumne explizit nach unseren Meinungen zum Thema gefragt.
> 
> 
> Du kritisierst nicht nur eine Tatsache, du schlussfolgerst daraus auch, dass der PC Spieler das 5. Rad am Wagen wäre. Ja, Microsoft hat kein Interesse an Retailversionen für den PC. Das heißt aber nicht, dass "der PC Spieler" das 5. Rad am Wagen ist. Es heißt vielmehr, dass der Retail-Fan auf dem PC (also nur eine kleine Untergruppe) von Microsoft vernachlässigt bzw. schlicht nicht bedient wird. Das ist ein Unterschied.
> ...


Leider ist das in Deutschland nicht überall so besonders im Dorf ist das Internet so schlecht das manche nicht mal 6000 Leitung haben .
Meistens darunter Ich habe in Steam Locker 35 Akitve Leute von denn Kenn ich jeden durch ts3 die haben leider Mega schlechtes internet davon sind es 8 Stück . Die anderen Leben halt nicht im Dörfern .


----------



## ElReloaded (22. Juni 2016)

Falsche Einschätzung!
Der Xbox-Preis für Spiele liegt immer mind. 10€ über dem PC-Preis. Daher ist die PC-Version inklusive, wenn man das Xbox-Game kauft, aber nicht umgekehrt. Denn das würde ja quasi bedeuten, dass Microsoft seine Spiele Preise um 10€ senkt...das wäre ja idiotisch. 
Auf ner XBox läuft kein Office...insofern bleibt der PC, auch im Business-Bereich, für Microsoft sicher eine wichtige Nummer.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2016)

Nein, daß zeigt, daß MS die PC Kunden eigentlich nur zum Geld abschöpfen sieht und nicht als ernsthafte Kunden und vollwertigen Service anbietet für diese. Ms sieht die PCler offensichtlich immer noch als Kunden 2. Wahl die nur dann interessant für die Firma sind, wenn sie so doof sind und Konsolenpreise für schlampige PC-Portierungen auf den Tisch legen.

Wenn ich als PC-Kunde das Spiel zum gleichen Preis kaufen muß wie die Konsole habe aber nur die PC-Fassung als Gegenleistung (dazu noch in einer qualitativ mäßigen Portierung) während der One-Kunde für den gleichen Preis das Spiel mal eben gleich 2x bekommt frage ich mich ernstlich, ob mich MS hier wirklich verarschen will. Am Ende kommt es mir so vor als sind die reinen PC-Versionskäufer Querfinanzierer für die One-Kunden denen die PC-Version gratis in den Hintern geschoben wird.

Das gleiche bei dem Thema Quantum Break und Videos. Die Konsoleros können die Videos wahlweise streamen oder downloaden. Der blöde PC-Kunde hat die gefälligst nur zu streamen. Eine Downloadoption am PC gibt es schlichtweg nicht.

Und wenn mich jemand verarschen will werde ich richtig böse.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2016)

Wenn so etwas wie der Windows Store, was den PC quasi zu einer geschlossenen Konsole macht, oder gar Cloud Gaming, die Zukunft sein sollte, dann aber ohne mich. Ich boykottiere den Windows Store ja jetzt schon komplett. 
Zum Glück befinde ich mich in der Lage, dass ich  schon eine große PC Spielesammlung hab, also gar nicht auf neue Spiele angewiesen bin. Selbst ohne Neukauf hab ich immer was zum Zocken, noch über Jahre hinweg. So sehen solche Firmen eben kein Geld mehr von mir.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2016)

@Spiritogre/Scholdarr: Und mal zum Thema Umzug: Soll ich das Hauseigentum einfach verkaufen nur weil PC-Gamingfirmen mich zum Internet zwingen wollen ??? Sonst gehts noch oder ? Ihr habt offensichtlich keinerlei Relationen im Leben, wenn Ihr das nach so etwas ausrichtet. Wenn die Firmen mich zwingen wollen verlieren die mich als Kunden. Deswegen verkaufe ich das Haus mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich muß aber nicht mehr Abhängigkeiten künstlich erschaffen als notwendig. Ein Punkt, den Ihr Befürworter dieser Abhängigkeiten immer noch nicht begriffen habt. Wasser, Gas und Strom sind notwendig. Aber ist es wirklich notwendig Retailversionen abzuschaffen ?


Ja.



> Zumal ich als Kunde auch ganz schnell sagen kann, wenn der Publisher mich im übertragenen Sinne in den Hintern tritt weil er mir meine Bezugsvariante die ich bevorzuge einfach streicht geh ich zu einem anderen oder schaffe das Hobby ab. Dann verliert er Geld. Bei einem Kunden ist das nicht meßbar. Machen das aber mehrere wird das schon interessant. Und woher willst Du entscheiden wieviele Kunden sich das gefallen lassen ?


Ich entscheide das gar nicht. Die Anbieter machen das. Microsoft macht das. So einfach ist das.



> Und mal eben das halbe Haus umbauen nur weil die Entwickler einen "Vogel" haben und einem zum always Internet zwingen wollen ist (sorry) irre. Bleib wie gesagt mal auf dem Teppich. Da schaffe ich lieber das Hobby dann ab oder beschränke mich auf die vorhandene, alte Ware. Wenn ich wegen den Firmen zu bautechnischen Klimmzügen gezwungen werde bin ich raus. So weit schreibt die Kreide nicht, daß ich deswegen 3 Wohnungen auf den Kopf stelle um ein Kabel aus dem Keller bis ins DG zu ziehen und in sämtliche Wohnungen zu verteilen. Dann können die mich mal am verlängerten Steißbein.... Und wenn ich schon über 100 EUR! für eine CE auf den Tisch lege kann ich auch erwarten, daß darin ein paar popelige, lächerliche Discs die Cent kosten enthalten sind.


Smart Homes sind die Zukunft. Heutzutage baut kein Mensch mehr, ohne überall Ethernet in die Wände zu legen. Jeder, der heutzutage ernsthaft renoviert, macht das auch. Das ist nicht nur ein Gamingthema. Die ganze Welt vernetzt sich immer mehr. Das ist die Zukunft, kein "Vogel" eines einzelnen Entwicklers. Du kannst natürlich auch in eine einsame Hütte im Wald ziehen oder dich konsequent verweigern. Das ist dein gutes Recht. Aber dann kannst du eben auch nicht an der schönen neuen Welt teilnehmen. Es ist deine Entscheidung.



> Und Ja das kundenfreundlichste ist tatsächlich beide Varianten parallel anzubieten. Weil diese Version alle Kundenbelange berücksichtigt und nicht nur die für die Du stehst. Das ist auch das flexibelste aus Kundensicht heraus. Und genau dies zählt beim Service. Nicht wie die Firma das auf die Reihe bekommt sondern daß es so ist.
> 
> Gehe ich in die Autowerkstatt und die sagt mir: Dienstag und Donnerstag ist zu, melden sie sich mal 4 Wochen vorher an dann bekommen sie einen Montag-Termin war ich das letzte mal dort. Ganz einfach. Blöder Vergleich aber bezüglich Flexibilität irgendwo schon.


Erst mal hat die Auswahl der Zielgruppe überhaupt nichts mit Kundenfreundlichkeit zu tun. Wenn die Werkstatt dir sagt, dass sie nur eine bestimmte Fahrzeugmarke abdecken, du aber was anderes fährst, dann ist das nicht unfreundlich, sondern einfach eine bestimmte Einschränkung der Kundenwahl. Kundenfreundlichkeit bedeutet, dass ich die Kunden, die ich ansprechen und bedienen will (also offenbar nicht dich!), glücklich und zufrieden mache, und nicht etwa, dass ich jedermann zufrieden mache.



> Die Firmen verdienen genug an den Gamern, daß sie diese Mehrkosten für parallele Vertriebswege bezahlen können.


Diese Firmen sind nicht die Heilsarmee. Die maximieren ihren Gewinn und geben nicht extra Geld aus, nur damit DU glücklich bist. Für was für eine Art von VIP hälst du dich eigentlich???



> Zumal sie die Kundschaft genau durch Faktoren wie Service und Qualität binden.


Qualität und Service hat - ebenso wie Kundenfreundlichkeit - nichts mit dem zu tun, was wir hier besprechen.



> Mit einem Zwang zu einem reinen digitalen Markt womöglich noch mit einer Bestimmung des Entwicklers über den Zeitrahmen des Konsums der Ware besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit eine durchaus meßbare Zahl an Kunden zu verlieren. Kunden die sich auf dieses Geschäftsmodell einfach nicht einlassen wollen (Gründe sind dafür mal egal; ob man nun immer die Disc im Regal stehen hat oder kein Vertrauen zum reinen Internet hat) oder es nicht 100%ig können (Thema langsames Internet mal als Beispiel).


Sie verlieren keine Kunden für ein Produkt, das es bisher gar nicht gab. Wie viele Spiele von Microsoft hast du in den letzten 5 oder 10 Jahren auf dem PC gekauft? Und es geht um neue Produkte ohne bestimmte "Altkundschaft" auf dieser Plattform. Und Microsoft kann scheinbar prima auf Leute verzichten, die sich der digitalen Welt konsequent verweigern. Live with it.



> Und die weiteren Nachteile wie Bestimmung des Lifetimes eines Spieles ignorierst Du auch mal ganz generös. Ebenso wie all die anderen Nachteile die ich erwähnt habe.


Ich ignoriere das nicht, es trägt nur nichts zum Thema bei. Es gibt kein einziges(!) digitales SP-Spiel auf irgendeiner digitalen Plattform auf dem PC, das heute nicht mehr spielbar wäre. Es gibt Multiplayerspiele, bei denen die Server abgeschaltet wurden, aber das betraf alle Kunden, auch die, die eine Disk gekauft hatten. Wenn der Server für MP abgeschaltet wird, bringt dir deine Disk auch nichts mehr. Wie du siehst, hat das überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Und welche anderen Nachteile meinst du genau?



> Und wer hier die Konsequenzen noch nicht begriffen hat bist Du. Weil Du von Deiner komfortablen Situation automatisch auf die komplette BRD schließt und auch sämtliche mit digitalem Konsum verbundenen Nachteile ignorierst.


Falsch. Ich schließe keineswegs auf die komplette BRD, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich sagte, dass GROSSE TEILE der BRD ausreichend Internet dafür haben - und dass der Rest schlecht irrelevant ist für Microsoft. Dafür kann ich ja nichts, das ist einfach die Realität. Außerdem ist Microsoft ein Unternehmen mit einem globalen Fokus, der sich nicht speziell an den deutschen Verhältnissen orientiert. Und es gibt Nachteile, die wir auch schon ausgiebig besprochen haben. Nichtsdestotrotz ist das der Weg, der gegangen wird, weil die Firma diesen Weg für den richtigen hält. Und andere digitale Vorreiter haben schon durchschlagenden Erfolg gehabt. Niemand wird gezwungen Netflix oder Spotify zu nutzen, es gibt auch nach wie vor noch DVDs und CDs und Co. Trotzdem gibt es Millionen Kunden, die auf diese digitalen Streamingdienste setzen. Es gibt also scheinbar ein enorm großes Kundenpotenzial im digitalen Markt, das Microsoft nutzen und erschließen will. Wenn du nicht Teil davon bist, hast du einfach Pech gehabt. Wie sagst du so schön: Es geht nur um Videospiele. Also einfach auf dem Teppich bleiben und was anderes zocken oder ein anderes Hobby suchen, wenn dir das alles generell nicht passt. 



> Abgesehen davon argumentierst Du mit Wand herunterkratzen von defekten Discs.


Die zwei Dinge haben überhaupt nichts miteinander zu tun und was soll eine derart pauschale Aussage wie "du argumentierst mit Wand runterkratzen" überhaupt aussagen? Richtig, nichts.



> Mir ist in meinem gesamten PC-Gamerleben von mittlerweile 26 Jahren bislang 2x 1 Disc kaputt gegangen. Davon hatte ich genau 1 x selbst Schuld daran. Aber wie oft war in der Zeit das Internet down (und das nutze ich kürzer als mein Gamerleben überhaupt existiert; in Verbindung mit Spielen genau seit HL2) ? Keine Fragen mehr. Rein von der Wahrscheinlichkeit ist ein Disc-Defekt um ein vielfaches unwahrscheinlicher als Internet-Aussetzer


Äpfel und Birnen. Disk-Defekt und Internet-Aussetzer sind zwei völlig unabhängige Dinge. Es geht um den Untergang eines Onlinedienstes als Vergleich zum Verlust einer Disk. Und stell dir vor: in meinen gesamten Gamerleben hab ich noch kein einziges digitales Spiel verloren - du übrigens sehr wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Es steht also 1:0 für den digitalen Service...



> Zumal durch die Accountbindung an Steam, Origin und Co. die Disc bei den neueren Titeln genau nur dann im LW liegt wenn das Spiel installiert wird. Und wieso soll ich mir für meine Spiele zig HDD kaufen, wenn ich die wieder neu installieren kann ? Wenn die Firmen einen aber zum always Internet zwingen und ich irgendwann mal 100 GB unter diesen Bedingungen downloaden muß kann ich auch anders...


Du musst dir überhaupt keine zig Festplatten kaufen. Es ist nur eine Möglichkeit, wenn du ein schlechtes Internet hast. Wenn du kein Bock auf das hast, dann mach was anderes. Geh wandern, schwimmen oder kuck in die Luft. Das ist doch keine Argumentationsgrundlage, immer nur dieses "Menno, ich will aber!" 



> Und mal sehen wieviele Kunden MS verliert wenn sie stur ihren digitalen Weg weiterverfolgen. Ich bezweifle daß ich dann der einzige bin der vom Zug abspringt.


Jaja, das haben die Leute bei Steam auch gesagt. Oder bei Netflix. Oder bei Spotify. Diese digitalen Dienste nutzt ja auch niemand, weil alle Vernünftigen Leute abspringen. Oder so ähnlich...



> Außerdem ist der Vergleich mit Porsche idiotisch. Porsche hat noch nie Kleinwagen hergestellt. Die PC-Gamingfirmen sind aber mit Retail groß geworden und die Kunden ebenso. Den Kunden jetzt zum rein digitalen Konsum zu zwingen nur weil sie es so wollen ist per se kundenunfreundlich. Punkt.


Punkt. Punkt. Punkt. Punkt. Punkt. Ist mein Argument jetzt mehr wert, weil ich Punkt dahinter schreibe?

Ich bin auch mit Retail groß geworden? Na und? Vor 100 Jahren sind die Leute mit der Pferdekutsche groß geworden. Danach haben sie Autos gekauft. Es gibt eben gewisse Entwicklungen und Modernisierungen. Als es vor 20 Jahren nur Retailtitel gab, da war das Internet nur eine relativ kleine und unbequeme Sache. Da MUSSTE das per Disk geregelt werden. Heute ist das Internet praktisch allgegenwärtig, zumindest in großen Teilen der Welt - und der Rest kommt auch über kurz oder lang in den Genuss. Dementsprechend ändert sich das Angebot. 

Und um bei deinem Pseudo-Argument zu bleiben: Keines der von MS angebotenen neuen Produkte wurde vorher auf dem PC schon mal in Diskform angeboten. Es gibt sie von Anfang an nur in digitaler Form. Wenn dich das nicht anspricht, bist du schlicht nicht Teil der Zielkundschaft.



> Und wenn ich irgendwann den Punkt erreiche, wo für mich die Nachteile die Vorteile überwiegen bin ich raus. Und das betrifft sicher auch mehrere Kunden. Klar wächst neue Kundschaft nach. Aber wenn die Firmen mal eben (grob geraten) 10-20% der Kunden verlieren, weil diese die Nase voll haben wenn sie die Ware nur rein digital bekommen hat das schon Auswirkungen.


Sie verlieren diese Kunden nicht. Sie waren noch nie eingeplant. Wir reden hier von neuen Produkten.



> Aber die 14-16 jährigen Kiddies kaufen ja eh wie blöd ohne die Konsequenzen zu betrachten. Weil deren IQ nicht so weit reicht, die gesamten pro und cons zu bewerten. Damit könntest Du Recht haben.


Aber dein IQ reicht offensichtlich dazu aus, oder wie?. Sieht man ja schön daran, wie du Argumente der Gegenseite konsequent ignorierst. Von wegen Abwägung von pros und cons. Du hast bisher keinen einzigen pro-Punkt genannt oder akzeptiert... 



> Wie man die Idee des always on und die fast nur für die Publisher vorhandenen Vorteile bei reinem Digitalkonsum so feiern kann ist mir echt ein Rätsel. Soo blind kann man doch nun echt nicht sein.


Und immer wieder die gleiche Leier. Keine Bereitschaft, die eigene Perspektive auch nur für einen kleinen Moment zu verlassen, aber die anderen als blind bezeichnen. DAS ist Ignoranz in Reinform, sorry.



MichaelG schrieb:


> @Spiritogre/Scholdarr: Und mal zum Thema Umzug: Soll ich das Hauseigentum einfach verkaufen nur weil PC-Gamingfirmen mich zum Internet zwingen wollen ??? Sonst gehts noch oder ? Ihr habt offensichtlich keinerlei Relationen im Leben, wenn Ihr das nach so etwas ausrichtet. Wenn die Firmen mich zwingen wollen verlieren die mich als Kunden. Deswegen verkaufe ich das Haus mit Sicherheit nicht.


Das ist dein gutes Recht. Was du nicht kapieren willst ist der simple Umstand, dass du dir irgendeinen Anspruch auf eine bestimmte Art des Konsums zusammendichtest, der so nicht besteht. Wenn du weder renovieren noch umziehen willst, dann musst du eben auf Microsofts Produkte verzichten. Also mache das einfach und gut ist. Das ist Pech für dich, aber das war es dann auch. 

Sony verliert mich auch regelmäßig als Kunden, weil sie nicht auf PC portieren. Life sucks sometimes.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nein, daß zeigt, daß MS die PC Kunden eigentlich nur zum Geld abschöpfen sieht und nicht als Kunden für Service. Wenn ich als PC-Kunde das Spiel zum gleichen Preis kaufen muß wie die Konsole habe aber nur die PC-Fassung während der One-Kunde für den gleichen Preis das Spiel 2x bekommt frage ich mich ernstlich, ob mich MS hier verarschen will. Das gleiche bei dem Thema Quantum Break und Videos. Die Konsoleros können die Videos wahlweise streamen oder downloaden. Der blöde PC-Kunde hat die gefälligst nur zu streamen.
> 
> Und wenn mich jemand verarschen will werde ich richtig böse.


Du bekommst auch als Käufer im Windows Store beide Versionen, wenn das Spiel als "Play Anywhere" beworben wird.


----------



## Orzhov (22. Juni 2016)

Das ist nur der nächste Witz in Microsofts Comedy Programm der "PC-Offensive". Bevor man sowas auch nur ansatzweise glauben kann, wäre es vielleicht interessant sich erstmal an dem Kunden zu orientieren und nicht am Shareholder.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Juni 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Das ist nur der nächste Witz in Microsofts Comedy Programm der "PC-Offensive". Bevor man sowas auch nur ansatzweise glauben kann, wäre es vielleicht interessant sich erstmal an dem Kunden zu orientieren und nicht am Shareholder.



Wer ist denn der Kunde?

Warum wird eigentlich bei allem hier in Deutschland so gemeckert? Weil die Provider ihre Gewinne nicht in den Ausbau stecken wollen?

Was können bitte schön EA, Ubisoft, ActivisionBlizzard, Sony oder Microsoft dafür, dass in einigen/vielen Gebieten in Deutschland kein Breitband (< 2 MBit/s) via Festnetz gibt?

Sie können und wollen sich nicht nur auf Deutschland beschränken. Der Markt dafür ist hierzulande zu klein.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> 
> Ich entscheide das gar nicht. Die Anbieter machen das. Microsoft macht das. So einfach ist das.
> ...



Umgekehrt ist es wer konsequent alle genannten Faktoren und Nachteile und Konsequenzen daraus ignoriert bist Du. Und die (wenigen) Vorteile von digital habe ich schon genannt. Man sollte halt nur lesen können und sich nicht das herauspicken was einem paßt. Aber die im Gegenteil dazu schwer wiegenden Nachteile von digital zu ignorieren ist schlichtweg blind und nicht weitsichtig.

Das ist wohl Dein Wahlspruch: "Widewidewitt. Ich mach mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt."

Und ja, die Firmen zwingen einem zum Internet. Und nicht nur die Gamingfirmen (damit hast Du allerdings auch Recht). Aber was will ich mit einem Kühlschrank, der mir das Essen oder Bier bestellt ? Was weiß der auf was ich morgen Hunger habe ? Weiß der ob ich morgen nicht mal gern Radeberger statt Hasseröder trinken will ? Oder ob ich überhaupt Lust auf Kauf von Bier habe und nicht lieber zu Sherry oder Wein greife ? Und wer weiß was für eine Käsesorte ich kaufen will und welche Butter, welche Wurst mir gerade gefällt ? 

Weiß der denn ob ich nicht in 2 oder 3 Tagen in den Urlaub fahre und daher den Kühlschrankinhalt lieber absichtlich auf 0 "herunterfahre" ? Oder das Smart-TV. Ich hab ein Smart-TV. Aber ich weiß um mal ehrlich zu sein nicht einmal wie die Smart-Funktion bei dem Teil überhaupt aussieht weil ich diese Funktionen bislang nicht ein einziges mal genutzt habe und auch nicht nutzen will. Genauso wenig wie mein TV überhaupt am Internet hängt. Und was ist beim Ausfall vom Internet. Dann nützen diese schönen neuen Pseudo-Funktionen genau 0.

Oder Fernsteuerungen von Tor, Rolläden etc. Kann ich mich darauf verlassen daß das auch funktioniert ? Ich bin da mehr der klassische Typ der sich auf alt bewährten Methoden verläßt. Ich lasse Rollos selber herunter und schließe die Haustür selber ab. Dann weiß ich auch daß das klappt. Und nicht auf dem Handy in 4 km Entfernung von der Wohnung herumtatschen und hoffen, daß die App gerade das macht was ich auch will.

Die digitale Welt wird immer so schön in Farbe beschrieben. Wenn man aber dahinter blickt ist das bei näherer Betrachtung und detaillierter Aufstrippung nichts weiter als heiße Luft. Zumindestens in 90% der Fälle. Diese alle heile Welt Internet ist gut und bringt nur Vorteile-Einstellung nervt einfach nur. Die klassischen Methoden mögen rudimentär und rustikal wirken, funktionieren aber wenigstens immer.

Und Thema Netflix und Co. Da bin ich weder Kunde noch werde ich es werden. Ich kauf mir lieber die Bluray von den Filmen die mir gefällt und bin nicht von Streamingdiensten und Internet abhängig.

 Wer zwingt die Firmen denn  Retail abzuschaffen ? Die Kunden ? Sicher nicht. Nur die Shareholder, die den Rachen nicht voll bekommen. Am liebsten wäre es den Firmen wenn die Spiele ein digitales Verfallsdatum einprogrammiert bekämen und man plötzlich 12 Monate später das Spiel nicht mehr spielen könnte. Das wären die feuchten Träume der Publisher. Aber mit solchen Denkweisen schafft man sich keine Kunden sondern nur verärgerte Ex-Kunden. Genauso wie Äußerungen "ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß der Kunde für jedes Nachladen der Waffe bezahlt" (Zitat: irgend so ein Spasti von EA).

Diese Abhängigkeiten sind künstlich. Wer das aber immer noch nicht gerafft hat hat vermutlich einen Sichtradius von 0. Sorry wenn ich das so sagen muß.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juni 2016)

...was ich nicht verstehe, ist, warum das unbedingt in Streit ausarten muss?

Es was weniger emotionale Reaktion, dafür mehr rationale Relexion würde schon helfen.

Gucken wir doch einfach mal auf die Fakten:

Aktuell werden immer noch weit mehr physische Datenträger (Videospiele insgesamt, PC alleine steht da schlechter dar) WELTWEIT abgesetzt, als digitale Downloads.
Allerdings zeigt der Trend seit Jahren deutlich in Richtung digital.

Ich prophezeie, dass, bei gleichbleibender Entwicklung, in ca. 10+ Jahren physische Datenträger allenfalls noch ein Nischendasein führen werden.

Das kann man jetzt begrüßen, oder aber bedauerlich finden - aber es führt wohl kein Weg daran vorbei.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> @Spiritogre/Scholdarr: Und mal zum Thema Umzug: Soll ich das Hauseigentum einfach verkaufen nur weil PC-Gamingfirmen mich zum Internet zwingen wollen ??? Sonst gehts noch oder ? Ihr habt offensichtlich keinerlei Relationen im Leben, wenn Ihr das nach so etwas ausrichtet. Wenn die Firmen mich zwingen wollen verlieren die mich als Kunden. Deswegen verkaufe ich das Haus mit Sicherheit nicht.



Das wirklich schlimme ist ja auch, dass das Genie andere beleidigt und selbst dann zu doof ist zu wissen dass das Internet inzwischen zu den Grundrechten gehört und wie ein Klassischer Internetausdrucker klingt der mal keine Ahnung hat vom Internet
Ähnlich kann man auch sagen das man ja umziehen kann wenn das Wasser nur braun aus dem Hahn kommt


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...was ich nicht verstehe, ist, warum das unbedingt in Streit ausarten muss?
> 
> Es was weniger emotionale Reaktion, dafür mehr rationale Relexion würde schon helfen.


I'll try my very best... 



> Gucken wir doch einfach mal auf die Fakten:
> 
> Aktuell werden immer noch weit mehr physische Datenträger (Videospiele insgesamt, PC alleine steht da schlechter dar) WELTWEIT abgesetzt, als digitale Downloads.
> Allerdings zeigt der Trend seit Jahren deutlich in Richtung digital.


Deswegen ist Microsoft ja so böse: weil sie dem Trend folgen und ihn sogar noch befeuern...



> Ich prophezeie, dass, bei gleichbleibender Entwicklung, in ca. 10+ Jahren physische Datenträger allenfalls noch ein Nischendasein führen werden.
> 
> Das kann man jetzt begrüßen, oder aber bedauerlich finden - aber es führt wohl kein Weg daran vorbei.


Sehe ich genauso. Man kann sich noch so darüber aufregen, es wird wenig ändern. Die technische Entwicklung lässt sich nicht aufhalten.



Enisra schrieb:


> Das wirklich schlimme ist ja auch, dass das Genie andere beleidigt und selbst dann zu doof ist zu wissen dass das Internet inzwischen zu den Grundrechten gehört und wie ein Klassischer Internetausdrucker klingt der mal keine Ahnung hat vom Internet


Wer genau soll "das Genie" sein?

Ich wüsste auch nicht genau, was Internet als Grundrecht mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Microsoft kann wie gesagt wenig dafür, dass der deutsche Staat und deutsche IT Firmen hier versagen. Mir persönlich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn der Ausbau des Breitbandinternets deutlich schneller und umfangreicher vorangehen würde. Aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema...



> Ähnlich kann man auch sagen das man ja umziehen kann wenn das Wasser nur braun aus dem Hahn kommt


Und das hängt mit Microsofts und dem Thema hier wie genau zusammen?

Und was trägst du überhaupt SACHLICH zum Thema bei, außer über andere zu lästern? Mir ist jetzt der Sinn hinter deinem Post nicht so ganz klar, sorry.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> @Spiritogre/Scholdarr: Und mal zum Thema Umzug: Soll ich das Hauseigentum einfach verkaufen nur weil PC-Gamingfirmen mich zum Internet zwingen wollen ??? Sonst gehts noch oder ? Ihr habt offensichtlich keinerlei Relationen im Leben, wenn Ihr das nach so etwas ausrichtet. Wenn die Firmen mich zwingen wollen verlieren die mich als Kunden. Deswegen verkaufe ich das Haus mit Sicherheit nicht.



Von Umzug habe ich gar nichts geschrieben. Das halte ich auch für sinnfrei wegen Internet umzuziehen. Allerdings würde ich, wenn ein Umzug ansteht mich vorab informieren, wie gut das Internet dort ist und dann entsprechend auch nur dort hinziehen, wenn die Kapazitäten gut sind. 

Was deinen Unwillen angeht ein Haus aus den 30er Jahren umzubauen und zu modernisieren ist und bleibt aber dein persönliches Problem und hat mit der Internetverfügbarkeit nichts zu tun. Es ist ja nicht die Schuld der Internetanbieter, wenn dein Haus keine Anschlüsse bietet und du auch Unwillen zeigst da irgendwas zu ändern und stattdessen nur rummeckerst. 
Ein Freund von mir hat auch von seiner Wohnung durch zwei Stockwerke durch die Stahlbetonböden durchbohrt um in seinem Partykeller einen PC mit LAN Anschluss hinstellen zu können. Es geht also problemlos, wenn man nur will. Du willst halt nicht. Aber dann mecker nicht!



Enisra schrieb:


> Ähnlich kann man auch sagen das man ja umziehen kann wenn das Wasser nur braun aus dem Hahn kommt


Nein, aber es ist ein Unterschied ob Wasserrohre von den Stadtwerken am Grundstück anliegen aber im Haus nur ein Brunnen mit Handpumpe vorhanden ist. In einem Haus aus den 30er Jahren wurde ja auch sicher mal irgendwann die Elektrik richtig eingebaut, Leitungen gezogen, Sicherungskasten gebaut usw.. oder Telefonanschlüsse auf allen Etagen eingerichtet. Wenn ein Herr MichaelG dann zu geizig ist entweder einen zweiten Anschluss zu nutzen oder mal ein paar Kabel zu verlegen oder zumindest auf jeder Etage WLAN Repeater hinzustellen, dann ist das eben sein persönliches Problem. Möglichkeiten genug gibt es, stattdessen kamen von ihm daraufhin nur pampige Ausreden, wohlgemerkt Ausreden, warum er das nicht tun will - aber eben kein Grund, warum man das nicht tun kann.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...was ich nicht verstehe, ist, warum das unbedingt in Streit ausarten muss?





Wer damit nicht zufrieden ist, kauft doch einfach nicht. Kritisch kann man an die Sache ja ran gehen, mach ich ja auch und warte erstmal was Microsoft mit ihrem Store vorhat.
Da man (ich) bisher kaum etwas über die Ambitionen und vor allem der kommenden Spieleportierungen sieht, lehn ich mich erstmal im Sessel zurück und warte.

So hab ich das damals auch mit Steam gemacht, bis ich, notgedrungen durch Civ5, auf die Plattform kam.


----------



## Orzhov (22. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...was ich nicht verstehe, ist, warum das unbedingt in Streit ausarten muss?
> 
> Es was weniger emotionale Reaktion, dafür mehr rationale Relexion würde schon helfen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe hier eindeutig das Gefühl, dass es sich mal wieder um "Stop liking what I don't like" handelt. Das sich die Tatsachen so entwickeln werden wie von dir beschrieben kann ich nicht wiederlegen. Dennoch hoffe ich einfach das wir hier in Deutschland dann soweit sind das potentielle Kunden sich nicht wegen Ihrer Internetverbindung "abgehängt" fühlen.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist wohl Dein Wahlspruch: "Widewidewitt. Ich mach mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt."


Genau, das wird es sein. Wahrscheinlich habe ich mir die Nutzerzahlen von Spotify, Netflix und Co. nur ausgedacht. Wahrscheinlich habe ich auch die Anzahl der Steamnutzer frei erfunden. 

Ich mache mir die Welt sicher nicht, wie sie mir gefällt (schön wärs). Ich erzähle dir nur, wie die Realität aussieht.



> Und Thema Netflix und Co. Da bin ich weder Kunde noch werde ich es werden. Ich kauf mir lieber die Bluray von den Filmen die mir gefällt und bin nicht von Streamingdiensten und Internet abhängig.


Das ist doch mittlerweile jedem klar hier. Aber die Welt dreht sich eben nicht nur um dich. Noch mal: Du bist nicht Teil der Zielkundschaft von Microsoft für ihre zukünftigen Spiele und Produkte. So einfach ist das.



> Wer zwingt die Firmen denn  Retail abzuschaffen ? Die Kunden ? Sicher nicht. Nur die Shareholder, die den Rachen nicht voll bekommen. Am liebsten wäre es den Firmen wenn die Spiele ein digitales Verfallsdatum einprogrammiert bekämen und man plötzlich 12 Monate später das Spiel nicht mehr spielen könnte. Das wären die feuchten Träume der Publisher. Aber mit solchen Denkweisen schafft man sich keine Kunden sondern nur verärgerte Ex-Kunden. Genauso wie Äußerungen "ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß der Kunde für jedes Nachladen der Waffe bezahlt" (Zitat: irgend so ein Spasti von EA).


Es gibt viele Gründe Retail abzuschaffen, aber der größte ist natürlich die Einsparung von Kosten. Das bestreitet ja auch keiner. Im günstigsten Fall führt das für den Spieler jedoch zu günstigeren und flexibleren Preisen. Steam und Co haben das bereits eindrucksvoll bewiesen. MS ist noch weit davon entfernt, aber sie haben ja auch eben erst wieder einen Fuß in dieses Business gesteckt. Bei Office und Co. sind sie schon weiter und auch da kann der Kunde, je nach Nutzung, Geld sparen. Das ist die Dynamik des Marktes. Muss man nicht mögen, aber die Logik kann man auch nicht wegdiskutieren, ganz egal, wie sehr man persönlich das verabscheut.



> Diese Abhängigkeiten sind künstlich. Wer das aber immer noch nicht gerafft hat hat vermutlich einen Sichtradius von 0. Sorry wenn ich das so sagen muß.


Es gibt eine einzige Abhängigkeit: vom Internet. Ich habe nie bestritten, dass die existiert. Aber das ist einfach die Zukunft, völlig unabhängig was du davon hälst oder was ich davon halte oder wie gut das Internet von Person X an Ort Y ist. Und die allermeisten Leute werden es nutzen und werden auch zufrieden damit sein. So wie die meisten Nutzer auch heute schon mit Netflix, Steam und Spotify grundsätzlich zufrieden sind. Es ist einfach eine Illusion, dass alle die Leute, die das nutzen, dazu gezwungen werden (bei Netflix und Spotify noch mehr als bei Steam). Sie machen das freiwillig, weil sie den Komfort und das Angebot schätzen. Diesen Erfolg beim Kunden sehen andere Firmen und stellen ihr Produktangebot dementsprechend um. Es geht also gar nicht darum, dass digitale Angebot keine Nachteile hätten. Es geht darum, dass viele Leute trotzdem genau das wollen und konsumieren, ganz egal was du davon hälst.

Wenn sich das alles als großer Misserfolg rausstellen sollte, dann wird man übrigens wieder entsprechend reagieren. So funktioniert der Markt.


----------



## battschack (22. Juni 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Leider ist das in Deutschland nicht überall so besonders im Dorf ist das Internet so schlecht das manche nicht mal 6000 Leitung haben .
> Meistens darunter Ich habe in Steam Locker 35 Akitve Leute von denn Kenn ich jeden durch ts3 die haben leider Mega schlechtes internet davon sind es 8 Stück . Die anderen Leben halt nicht im Dörfern .



Also ich wohn in einer 500man Kuh Kaff und haben vdsl 50. Und es geht rasend schnell voran in meiner Umgebung Dank Gemeinden die nicht geizig sind.  Wenn es so weiter geht sind Dörfer besser bedient wie Städte


----------



## Buttonsmasher (22. Juni 2016)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> Falsche Einschätzung!
> Der Xbox-Preis für Spiele liegt immer mind. 10€ über dem PC-Preis. Daher ist die PC-Version inklusive, wenn man das Xbox-Game kauft, aber nicht umgekehrt. Denn das würde ja quasi bedeuten, dass Microsoft seine Spiele Preise um 10€ senkt...das wäre ja idiotisch.
> Auf ner XBox läuft kein Office...insofern bleibt der PC, auch im Business-Bereich, für Microsoft sicher eine wichtige Nummer.



Das mag wohl stimmen mit 10 € nur ist das dies kleine Geizigheits Problem und zwar die Spiele Fallen im Preis viel viel langsamer . Damit ein X- Box sone Spiel nur mal 33 weniger kostet vergehen locker mal 2 volle Jahre . Das ist beim Pc nicht der Fall . Dafür gibt es bei Pc Seiten wie MMOGA oder andere Seiten wie Randy Run . Wo das oft schon nach 4 Monaten Rabatte gibt .


----------



## Buttonsmasher (22. Juni 2016)

battschack schrieb:


> Also ich wohn in einer 500man Kuh Kaff und haben vdsl 50. Und es geht rasend schnell voran in meiner Umgebung Dank Gemeinden die nicht geizig sind.  Wenn es so weiter geht sind Dörfer besser bedient wie Städte



Da hast du Glück das deine Gemeinde schon geschaltet hat . Dazu kommt noch ob du an der Hauptstraße wohnst . Wie weit du vom Kontenpunkt entfernt bist damit die volle Leitung bekommst . Aber unter Dörfer die sehr klein sind und die selbe Postleitzahl haben die das grpße Dorf die Warten sehr lange . Wir z.b warten schon 2 Ganze Jahre das wir 50 K bekommen . Das großere Dorf hat schon seit 2 Jahren 50 k ^^ . Wir gehen mal wieder leer aus . Ich habe 13 k Falls sich wer das fragt 1,2 mb auf 860 kb Upload Konten punkt 1,4 km also eine gedrosselte 16k Leitung . 

Ps = Nur mal so ich habe mit Hardware und Router kram mich schon seit 18 Jahren damit beschäftigt weiß wie der Hase da läuft . Einfach nur schleppend


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juni 2016)

battschack schrieb:


> Also ich wohn in einer 500man Kuh Kaff und haben vdsl 50. Und es geht rasend schnell voran in meiner Umgebung Dank Gemeinden die nicht geizig sind.  Wenn es so weiter geht sind Dörfer besser bedient wie Städte



Ah, Du wohnst auch in Südhessen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Juni 2016)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> Falsche Einschätzung!
> Der Xbox-Preis für Spiele liegt immer mind. 10€ über dem PC-Preis. Daher ist die PC-Version inklusive, wenn man das Xbox-Game kauft, aber nicht umgekehrt.



Doch, es ist umgekehrt genauso. Wenn man die PC-Version von einem "Play Anywhere"-Spiel kauft, erhält man die One-Version dazu.

Für Käufer, die beides haben (One + Win10), kostet so ein Spiel also nur noch 35€


----------



## Desotho (22. Juni 2016)

Ich finds ok, dass die wenigen XBox Titel die interessant sind auch für PC kommen.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Juni 2016)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Für Käufer, die beides haben (One + Win10), kostet so ein Spiel also nur noch 35€


Naja, DAS ist eine abenteuerliche Interpretation. Du kannst das Spiel ja trotzdem nur auf einem Gerät zur selben Zeit spielen. Wenn ich zwei PCs daheim rumstehen habe, teile ich den Kaufpreis für ein PC Spiel ja auch nicht durch zwei...


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, DAS ist eine abenteuerliche Interpretation. Du kannst das Spiel ja trotzdem nur auf einem Gerät zur selben Zeit spielen. Wenn ich zwei PCs daheim rumstehen habe, teile ich den Kaufpreis für ein PC Spiel ja auch nicht durch zwei...



Ja, das stimmt, aber abenteuerlich ist hier doch eh (fast) alles 
Bei QB dürfte es aber aktuell noch funktionieren, was aber wegen der Cross-Saves ja nix bringt.

Man bekommt aber zwei Lizenzen zum Preis von einer.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Juni 2016)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt, aber abenteuerlich ist hier doch eh (fast) alles
> Bei QB dürfte es aber aktuell noch funktionieren, was aber wegen der Cross-Saves ja nix bringt.
> 
> Man bekommt aber zwei Lizenzen zum Preis von einer.


Eigentlich ist es eine Lizenz, deren Nutzungsrecht sich über zwei verschiedene Plattformen erstreckt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Juni 2016)

So kann man es auch sehen


----------



## Amosh (22. Juni 2016)

Recht hast du durchaus. Vor allem, bei mir funktioniert der Windows Store nicht - ergo kann ich mir die Spiele zwar kaufen, aber ein Download? Nope, der wird nicht funktionieren. Ich hab auch keine Ahnung, warum der Store nicht funktioniert, weil Microsoft recht sparsam ist, was die Dokumentation ihrer Fehlercodes anbelangt.

Ein weiteres Problem sehe ich in einer anderen Sache: Die Spiele von Microsoft sind teurer als die der Konkurrenz. Siehe Quantum Break, das im Windows Store glatte 70 Flocken kostet. So viel kostet nicht mal eine vergleichbare Version eines CoD beim Erscheinen. Um den Mehrpreis zu rechtfertigen, sollte Microsoft schon liefern...


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Juni 2016)

Amosh schrieb:


> Recht hast du durchaus. Vor allem, bei mir funktioniert der Windows Store nicht - ergo kann ich mir die Spiele zwar kaufen, aber ein Download? Nope, der wird nicht funktionieren. Ich hab auch keine Ahnung, warum der Store nicht funktioniert, weil Microsoft recht sparsam ist, was die Dokumentation ihrer Fehlercodes anbelangt.


Hört sich nach einem typischen Updatefehler an. Hast du Win10 komplett neu installiert oder hast du von einer früheren Windowsversion upgedatet?



> Ein weiteres Problem sehe ich in einer anderen Sache: Die Spiele von Microsoft sind teurer als die der Konkurrenz. Siehe Quantum Break, das im Windows Store glatte 70 Flocken kostet. So viel kostet nicht mal eine vergleichbare Version eines CoD beim Erscheinen. Um den Mehrpreis zu rechtfertigen, sollte Microsoft schon liefern...


Teuer sind die in der Tat und das sollte sich imo auch ändern, zumindest gewisse Zeit nach dem Release. Ein "komplettes" Battlefield kostet aber 120€ beim Erscheinen und das findet auch reißenden Absatz...


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2016)

Blöder Vergleich BF hat eine viel längere Spieldauer und ist mit Addons. Quantum Break ist Vanilla. Außerdem kostet BF wenn man sich umschaut keine 120 zum Release sondern vielleicht 100 EUR. Dabei rede ich noch nicht mal von ausländischen Keyshops.


----------



## battschack (22. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ah, Du wohnst auch in Südhessen?



Ne aber klingt genau so schlimm 

wohne Nähe Bayreuth rest dürfte euch nix sagen denke ich ^^



Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Da hast du Glück das deine Gemeinde schon geschaltet hat . Dazu kommt noch ob du an der Hauptstraße wohnst . Wie weit du vom Kontenpunkt entfernt bist damit die volle Leitung bekommst . Aber unter Dörfer die sehr klein sind und die selbe Postleitzahl haben die das grpße Dorf die Warten sehr lange . Wir z.b warten schon 2 Ganze Jahre das wir 50 K bekommen . Das großere Dorf hat schon seit 2 Jahren 50 k ^^ . Wir gehen mal wieder leer aus . Ich habe 13 k Falls sich wer das fragt 1,2 mb auf 860 kb Upload Konten punkt 1,4 km also eine gedrosselte 16k Leitung .
> 
> Ps = Nur mal so ich habe mit Hardware und Router kram mich schon seit 18 Jahren damit beschäftigt weiß wie der Hase da läuft . Einfach nur schleppend



Wir hatten vorher max nur dsl 786 und zu 90% nur dsl lite Ich kenne es wie man sich da fühlt^^

Mit dein 16k bist du doch noch gut dabei also damit wären sehr viele menschen glücklich. Du kannst wenigstens Hd streams gucken usw. 

Irgendwann kommt Telekom auch zu euch die können leider nun mal nicht überall gleichzeitig sein. Man braucht auch glück wie du meintest schon


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2016)

Ah ein Franke.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juni 2016)

battschack schrieb:


> Ne aber klingt genau so schlimm
> 
> wohne Nähe Bayreuth rest dürfte euch nix sagen denke ich ^^



Oh, unter Umständen schon, östliche, oder westliche Richtung? Falls östlich, dann sollte ich mich eigentlich sehr gut auskennen, denn die ersten 20+ Jahre meines Lebens bin ich in TIR aufgewachsen... 

...und kenne natürlich daher auch Bayreuth, Weiden und Marktredwitz im Prinzip wie meine Westentasche.


----------



## MrFob (22. Juni 2016)

Ganz ehrlich, was hat sich denn gross zu vorher geaendert?
Die einzige nennenswerte Aenderung, die ich sehe ist, dass es ab sofort keine Exklusiv-Titel mehr fuer XBox One geben wird. Das muss man sich schon erstmal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, vor allem, wenn man sich gleichzeitig mal anschaut, wie Sony im Gegenzug ihr Repartoire an Exklusiv-Titeln ausbaut. Ich finde das Play Anywhere ein sehr mutiger (und nicht unkluger) Schritt von MS ist und trotz all der "Benachteiligungen" des PCs gegenueber der XBox ist das fuer mich als PC=Spieler doch erstmal eine super Nachricht.
Dass nicht gleich alles perfekt auf den PC zugeschnitten ist, sondern die XBox nach wie vor leichte Vorteile geniesst ist mMn erstens aufgrund des Zugewinns erstmal zu verschmerzen und zweitens doch auch logisch. MS will ja schliesslich natuerlich noch Konsolen verkaufen, wer kann ihnen das schon verdenken.

Also: Zwar stimme ich Matthias' Kritikpunken im einzelnen schon zu, allerdings kann ich daraus nicht die gleiche Bewertung der Gesamtsituation ableiten, dass der PC von MS nach wie vor nicht ernst genommen wird. Wenn man sich die Tendenzen und Trends anschaut, denke ich eher, dass wir es hier mit einem kontinuierlichen Prozess zu tun haben, bei dem sich ein Unternehmen neu ausrichtet und ich finde man kann nicht erwarten, dass alles auf einmal passiert.

Darum mein vorlaeufiges Fazit: So weit so gut MS, immer weiter so.


----------



## battschack (22. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Oh, unter Umständen schon, östliche, oder westliche Richtung? Falls östlich, dann sollte ich mich eigentlich sehr gut auskennen, denn die ersten 20+ Jahre meines Lebens bin ich in TIR aufgewachsen...
> 
> ...und kenne natürlich daher auch Bayreuth, Weiden und Marktredwitz im Prinzip wie meine Westentasche.



Bin 6km vom Pressath weg


----------



## Wamboland (22. Juni 2016)

Ich wohne auf dem Land (min. 45km bis zur nächsten Großstadt) und wir haben hier über Kabel bis zu 200 Mbit/s. Ich denke wer unter 25 Mbit/s hat, hat echt schon Pech oder wohnt wirklich am AdW.

Ich habe mein letztes Retail Spiel 2007 gekauft, eine CE. Seit dem nur digital. Sehe auch keinen Vorteil in Retail. Sie sind teurer und accountgebunden sind sie in der Regel auch. 

Wenn ich aber nun mit Freunden die eine Xbox haben auch bestimmte Titel dank Crossplay zusammen spielen kann, dann freut mich das. Sicherlich bleibt abzuwarten wie MS die Portierung handhaben wird, denn wenn am PC Konsolenpreise zahlen soll, dann muss alles passen. Bevor also nicht das UWP vernünftig läuft braucht man da nicht wirklich drüber reden.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2016)

Wamboland schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich habe mein letztes Retail Spiel 2007 gekauft, eine CE. Seit dem nur digital. Sehe auch keinen Vorteil in Retail. Sie sind teurer und accountgebunden sind sie in der Regel auch.
> [...]


Genau das ist doch der wichtige Punkt ... egal ob ich mir ein Spiel im Laden kaufe oder nicht, es wird so oder so an einen Account gebunden und ist dann rein digital. Schade für die Leute, die gern den Aufpreis für eine schöne CE bezahlen wg. den Goodies, Matthias ist ja so ein Kandidat, aber ein Großteil der weltweiten Spieler wird da wohl kein Wert drauf legen.

Des Weiteren lese ich immer nur "muss" "muss" "muss" ... nichts muss man. MS bietet eine Zusatzleistung, ein Novum!, und jedem steht es frei diese zusätzliche Möglichkeit zu nutzen. Wären die Spiele One exklusiv, hätte man doch erst recht keine Möglichkeit als PC Spieler, diese Spiele zu spielen. 

MS stellt einem jetzt die Möglichkeit zur Verfügung und, so ist es nun einmal im Leben, lässt sich diesen *Mehrwert* bezahlen.


----------



## xdave78 (23. Juni 2016)

Die gesamte Argumentation für das "fünfte Rad" beruht auf der Differenzierung zwischen digitalen Käufen und physischen Käufen? Selbst für  PCG etwas ..."dünn" oder? 
MS`Statement dazu: der Käufer der digitalen Version erhält als Mehrwert das playanywhere Feature, der Käufer der physischen Version den Wiederverkaufsvorteil. Ich finde diese Argumentation ausreichend schlüssig und bei XBOX Spielen auch überwiegend noch zutreffend, bin aber auch jemand der sich nach seinen NES Zeiten nie mehr etwas aus Verpackungsmaterial gemacht hat. Sei es aus praktischen Gründen oder aus ökologischen Überlegungen. Im Endeffekt stehen meinen letzten physischen Erwerbe fast ausschließlich - quasi als nicht mehr verwendbarer "Müll" - in einer großen Box irgendwo im Haus. Man hat sich nur aus nostalgischen- oder Bequemlichkeitsgründen noch nicht getrennt, obwohl man genau weiß, dass man  seit Installation von Windows 7 eigentlich mit den Datenträgern nichts sinnvolles mehr anzufangen ist, außer vielleicht sie in den Kirschbaum zu hängen um Vögel zu vertreiben. Sich Spieleboxen wie Trophäen oder Bücher im heimischen Wohnzimmer auszustellen finde ich als Spieler allenfalls peinlich bis infantil - aber wer drauf steht..... 

Soll jeder Kaufen was er will aber die Argumentation (siehe oben) leuchtet ein - imo wird es auch mal Zeit, dass die digitalen Versionen irgendwo einen Vorteil ggü. der Retail bieten- das ist ja meist nicht selbstverständlich, denn trotz fehlenden Produktionskosten/ Shipping/ Verkaufsfläche kosten digitale Versionen meist nicht weniger als Retail. Selber besitze ich eine XO - bin aber vorwiegend auf dem PC zu Hause und habe mir die XO vor nem Jahr genau wegen dieser Entwicklung gekauft und sehe eigentlich auch nicht das Problem- PCler können künftig auch bisher XO Exclusives spielen - Forza Horizon 3, Gears 4 und Halo Wars 2 auf PC ist doch geil- , ich glaube man sollte nicht immer nur die Haare in sämtlichen Suppen suchen...auch wenn es natürlich 15 Minuten Beschäftigung zur Erstellung dieses Artikels gebracht hat


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Des Weiteren lese ich immer nur "muss" "muss" "muss" ... nichts muss man. MS bietet eine Zusatzleistung, ein Novum!, und jedem steht es frei diese zusätzliche Möglichkeit zu nutzen. Wären die Spiele One exklusiv, hätte man doch erst recht keine Möglichkeit als PC Spieler, diese Spiele zu spielen.



Genau das ist mein Punkt. Niemand wird zu irgendwas gezwungen oder genötigt. Ich glaube, manchmal wird einfach krampfhaft nach etwas gesucht, um wieder gegen Microsoft wettern zu können. Millionen Spieler würden sind ein Bein ausreßen, wenn sie, egal wie, die Möglichkeit hätten, ein Uncharted 4 oder Bloodborne auf dem PC zu spielen. Ich wette, das würde dann hier wieder abgefeiert werden, auch wenn man vor jedem Start 3 x um ein Lagerfeuer tanzen und Sony auf Facebook liken müsste.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

Man könnte übrigens auch noch erwähnen, dass die PCler im Gegensatz zu den Konsoleros fürs MP-Zocken keinen monatlichen Obulus an Microsoft zahlen müssen...


----------



## Orzhov (23. Juni 2016)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Die gesamte Argumentation für das "fünfte Rad" beruht auf der Differenzierung zwischen digitalen Käufen und physischen Käufen? Selbst für  PCG etwas ..."dünn" oder?
> MS`Statement dazu: der Käufer der digitalen Version erhält als Mehrwert das playanywhere Feature, der Käufer der physischen Version den Wiederverkaufsvorteil.



Ich denke es handelt sich bei dieser Kolumne um die Meinung der Privatperson Matthias Dammes und nicht um die Wertung des Redakteurs.
Was das Statement betrifft finde ich die Grundlage der Argumentation, das man impliziert nur einen der Vorteile haben kann absolut daneben und für ein Paradebeispiel dafür was bei Microsoft im Punkt Kundenorientierung falsch läuft.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich denke es handelt sich bei dieser Kolumne um die Meinung der Privatperson Matthias Dammes und nicht um die Wertung des Redakteurs.


Es ist eine Kolumne eines Redakteurs auf PCG. Natürlich ist das somit Matthias Wertung in seiner Position als Spieleredakteur. Dass sich das mit seiner privaten Meinung deckt, ist selbstverständlich.



> Was das Statement betrifft finde ich die Grundlage der Argumentation, das man impliziert nur einen der Vorteile haben kann absolut daneben und für ein Paradebeispiel dafür was bei Microsoft im Punkt Kundenorientierung falsch läuft.


Microsofts langfristiges Ziel ist die Abschaffung von Retailversionen. Daher kriegen Retailkäufer natürlich auch nicht den Vorteil des Xbox Play Anywhere Programms. Das ist Zuckerbrot für einen Übergang in eine rein digitale Zukunft. Bei Microsoft läuft da imo überhaupt nichts falsch, das ist nur konsequent. Außerdem wird niemandem was weggenommen, du bekommst bei einer bestimmten Wahl einfach was dazu. Unter dem Strich gewinnen die Spieler.


----------



## Glantir (23. Juni 2016)

Wie ist denn das wenn ich einen Kumpel mit einer Xbox One habe, aber selbst keine. Kann ich dann z.B. seine Xbox spiele leihen und kann mir durch einen Code oder so das Spiel dann für den Pc runterladen oder wird das Account gebunden? Falls es Account gebunden ist kann man da dann gleichzeitig Xbox Spiel A auf der X1 spielen und Xobox Spiel B auf dem Pc?


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Juni 2016)

Was soll "Wertung des Redakteurs" in diesem Zusammenhang überhaupt bedeuten?

Eine Kolumne ist per Definition eine reine Meinungsäußerung, falls das jemanden nicht geläufig sein sollte.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Was soll "Wertung des Redakteurs" in diesem Zusammenhang überhaupt bedeuten?
> 
> Eine Kolumne ist per Definition eine reine Meinungsäußerung, falls das jemanden nicht geläufig sein sollte.


Verstehe ich auch nicht ganz. Es ist für mich ein- und dasselbe. Matthias ist Redakteur der PCG und wenn er eine Kolumne schreibt ist somit seine Privatmeinung automatisch auch seine Meinung als Redakteur. Ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, dass er sowas meinte wie "Redaktionskonsens" im Vergleich zur Einzelmeinung. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.



Glantir schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das wenn ich einen Kumpel mit einer Xbox One habe, aber selbst keine. Kann ich dann z.B. seine Xbox spiele leihen und kann mir durch einen Code oder so das Spiel dann für den Pc runterladen oder wird das Account gebunden? Falls es Account gebunden ist kann man da dann gleichzeitig Xbox Spiel A auf der X1 spielen und Xobox Spiel B auf dem Pc?


Es ist auf alle Fälle an deinen Windows/xbox-live Account gebunden. Und ja, du kannst zwei verschiedene Spiele gleichzeitig auf Xbox und PC zocken. Ob du allerdings dasselbe Spiel gleichzeitig zocken kannst, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich schätze eher nicht.


----------



## xdave78 (23. Juni 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was das Statement betrifft finde ich die Grundlage der Argumentation, das man impliziert nur einen der Vorteile haben kann absolut daneben und für ein Paradebeispiel dafür was bei Microsoft im Punkt Kundenorientierung falsch läuft.



Kommt halt auf die Position an nicht wahr? Retailverpackungen und Datenträger sind imo insbesondere in unseren Breitengraden wie Autos ohne Kat Ende der 90er - niemand braucht sie wirklich...ein paar "arme Schweine" müssen halt zwangsweise noch damit umgehen, aber in wenigen Jahren wird es keinerlei Verwendung oder Daseinsberechtigung dafür geben. In den 90ern wurden CD Laufwerke mit Rebel Assault gebundled, damit sie sich schneller verbreiten oder Konsolenhersteller packen Spiele bei (ich könnte ewig so weiter machen)- selbes Prinzip. Insofern stelle ich mich einfach auf den Standpunkt, das die Argumente aus der Kolumne so wie auch der von mir zitierte Satz Paradebeispiele dafür sind, was in den Köpfen der Menschen falsch läuft.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch nicht ganz. Es ist für mich ein- und dasselbe. Matthias ist Redakteur der PCG und wenn er eine Kolumne schreibt ist somit seine Privatmeinung automatisch auch seine Meinung als Redakteur. Ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, dass er sowas meinte wie "Redaktionskonsens" im Vergleich zur Einzelmeinung. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.



Oh, da würde ich nicht zwingend von einem Automatismus ausgehen. Es kann sein, dass Privatmeinung und professionelle Meinung deckungsgleich sind - in diesem Fall gehe ich davon aus - aber das muss nicht zwingend der Fall sein. Es kann sein, dass die professionelle Meinung/ Einstellung der Firma und die Privatmeinung erheblich voneinander abweichen - ein typisches Beispiel wäre z. B. die Kolumne eines PR-Managers, der in dieser natürlich nur die Sichtweise seines Unternehmens widerspiegelt.

Das aber nur der Vollständigkeit halber.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Oh, da würde ich nicht zwingend von einem Automatismus ausgehen. Es kann sein, dass Privatmeinung und professionelle Meinung deckungsgleich sind - in diesem Fall gehe ich davon aus - aber das muss nicht zwingend der Fall sein. Es kann sein, dass die professionelle Meinung/ Einstellung der Firma und die Privatmeinung erheblich voneinander abweichen - ein typisches Beispiel wäre z. B. die Kolumne eines PR-Managers, der in dieser natürlich nur die Sichtweise seines Unternehmens widerspiegelt.
> 
> Das aber nur der Vollständigkeit halber.


Dir ist schon klar, dass es ein gewisses Problem aufwirft, wenn du einen Journalisten mit einem Public-Relations-Manager vergleichst? Viele Leute werfen das in einen Topf, aber es ist eigentlich das genaue Gegenteil. Ein Redakteur bzw. Journalist sollte IMMER(!) seine eigene Meinung abbilden und sich somit das vertreten, was er für gut, richtig und wahr hält. Der PR(opaganda)-Manager hingegen versucht die Meinung der Menschen bewusst zu manipulieren und die Wahrheit zu seinem Vorteil umzuinterpretieren... 

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass Matthias 100% Journalist und 0% PR-Manager, dass er aufrichtig und nicht berechnend ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass es ein gewisses Problem aufwirft, wenn du einen Journalisten mit einem PR-Manager vergleichst?



Also manchmal frage ich mich...? Wo zur Hölle liest Du denn da einen VERGLEICH raus? Himmel, das war ein Beispiel.  

Ich hätte auch schreiben können, "...wenn der Hausmeister des erzbischöflichen Ordinariats Freiburg eine Kolumne im Kirchenbrief verfasst..."


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Also manchmal frage ich mich...? Wo zur Hölle liest Du denn da einen VERGLEICH raus? Himmel, das war ein Beispiel.
> 
> Ich hätte auch schreiben können, "...wenn der Hausmeister des erzbischöflichen Ordinariats Freiburg eine Kolumne im Kirchenbrief verfasst..."


Naja, die Frage ist eben, ob wir noch irgendwie über das Thema sprechen, über das es hier konkret geht, oder ob du komplett in die Theorie abdriftest. Ich stimme dir ja generell zu (also rein in der Theorie), nur möchte ich das konkrete Thema nicht unbedingt komplett verlassen. Zumal es ja auch tatsächlich konkret um das ging, was Orzhov bezüglich "Wertung des Redakteurs" ursprünglich geschrieben hat...


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, die Frage ist eben, ob wir noch irgendwie über das Thema sprechen, über das es hier konkret geht, oder ob du komplett in die Theorie abdriftest.



Der Fluch der Universität, ich "drifte" IMMER in die Theorie ab, einfach weil ich versuche, jede Thematik entsprechend zu abstrahieren. Ich denke also in erster Linie induktiv, weniger deduktiv. 

Ich argumentiere ungern anhand von einzelnen Beispielen.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Der Fluch der Universität, ich "drifte" IMMER in die Theorie ab, einfach weil ich versuche, jede Thematik entsprechend zu abstrahieren. Ich denke also in erster Linie induktiv, weniger deduktiv.
> 
> Ich argumentiere ungern anhand von einzelnen Beispielen.


Nichts gegen Induktivität, aber ich verbinde gerne beide Welten, wann immer möglich...


----------



## Orzhov (23. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Oh, da würde ich nicht zwingend von einem Automatismus ausgehen. Es kann sein, dass Privatmeinung und professionelle Meinung deckungsgleich sind - in diesem Fall gehe ich davon aus - aber das muss nicht zwingend der Fall sein. Es kann sein, dass die professionelle Meinung/ Einstellung der Firma und die Privatmeinung erheblich voneinander abweichen - ein typisches Beispiel wäre z. B. die Kolumne eines PR-Managers, der in dieser natürlich nur die Sichtweise seines Unternehmens widerspiegelt.
> 
> Das aber nur der Vollständigkeit halber.



Damit hast du deine Frage an mich bereits selber beantwortet.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Juni 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Damit hast du deine Frage an mich bereits selber beantwortet.



Ahh, *das* hast Du mit "Wertung" gemeint. Check.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

Lügenpresse auch bei der PCG?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es ist auf alle Fälle an deinen Windows/xbox-live Account gebunden. Und ja, du kannst zwei verschiedene Spiele gleichzeitig auf Xbox und PC zocken. Ob du allerdings dasselbe Spiel gleichzeitig zocken kannst, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich schätze eher nicht.



Obwohl ich das gar nicht so abwegig finde. Man kann ja übers Family Sharing ein Spiel gleichzeitig zusammen auf zwei Xboxen spielen. Allerdings funktioniert das nur bei digital erworbenen Titeln. 
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das dann auch bei PC und Xbox funktioniert.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Obwohl ich das gar nicht so abwegig finde. Man kann ja übers Family Sharing ein Spiel gleichzeitig zusammen auf zwei Xboxen spielen. Allerdings funktioniert das nur bei digital erworbenen Titeln.
> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das dann auch bei PC und Xbox funktioniert.


Wäre auf jeden Fall eine sehr nette Sache, zweifellos.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Man könnte übrigens auch noch erwähnen, dass die PCler im Gegensatz zu den Konsoleros fürs MP-Zocken keinen monatlichen Obulus an Microsoft zahlen müssen...


... hier wäre ich mir allerdings noch nicht ganz so sicher.

Vor allem weil "Konsoleros" irgendwann auf den Gedanken kommen würden, ich würde es, warum kann der PC Spieler kostenfrei spielen, während ich ein XBox Gold Abo haben muss.

Ich hoffe das heißt noch so, "früher" hat man das für Online Features benötigt.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... hier wäre ich mir allerdings noch nicht ganz so sicher.
> 
> Vor allem weil "Konsoleros" irgendwann auf den Gedanken kommen würden, ich würde es, warum kann der PC Spieler kostenfrei spielen, während ich ein XBox Gold Abo haben muss.
> 
> Ich hoffe das heißt noch so, "früher" hat man das für Online Features benötigt.


Xbox Play Anywhere und Live Gold - Keine Zusatzkosten für PC-Spieler im Multiplayer - GameStar


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2016)

Nichts gegen Gamestar ... "wir haben nachgefragt", d.h. alles "mündlich".

Das MS viel erzählt weiß man spätestens nach dem Interview mit dem Spencer, als er erst meinte, die Scorpio bietet keine Vorteile ohne 4K Endgerät, später zurück ruderte und erklärte, den Entwickler sei es frei, wie sie die Leistung nutzen, d.h. 1080p Renderpfad ist auch erlaubt.

Da sprechen wir vom Head of XBox, der es eigentlich von allen am besten Wissen müsste. 

D.h. wenn es so sein sollte, gut für uns PC Spieler ... aber in Stein gemeißelt würde ich die News von GS nicht betrachten.


----------



## Sakurai (23. Juni 2016)

Glantir schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das wenn ich einen Kumpel mit einer Xbox One habe, aber selbst keine. Kann ich dann z.B. seine Xbox spiele leihen und kann mir durch einen Code oder so das Spiel dann für den Pc runterladen oder wird das Account gebunden? Falls es Account gebunden ist kann man da dann gleichzeitig Xbox Spiel A auf der X1 spielen und Xobox Spiel B auf dem Pc?



Xbox Play Anywhere | Xbox



> Kann ich mich auf Xbox One und meinem Windows 10-PC gleichzeitig bei einem Spiel anmelden?





> Du kannst dich bei einem Spiel nur auf einer Xbox One Konsole oder auf einem Windows 10-PC anmelden. Du kannst bei einem Spiel nicht auf beiden Geräten – Xbox One Konsole und Windows 10-PC – gleichzeitig angemeldet sein.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. wenn es so sein sollte, gut für uns PC Spieler ... aber in Stein gemeißelt würde ich die News von GS nicht betrachten.


Das nicht. Aber es ist auch nicht automatisch gleich falsch. Noch bezahlen wir ja nichts für den MP. Und den Aufschrei spare ich mir auf, wenn es wirklich soweit kommen sollte... 

@Sakurai
Schade, aber so hatte ich das leider schon erwartet.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Juni 2016)

Das ist wirklich schade. Aber vielleicht ändert sich da ja noch was. Family Sharing hat sich ja auch entwickelt.

Mein persönlicher Konsolero empfindet die Gebühr für den MP als nicht so schlimm. Er hat durch die kostenlosen Spiele schon mehrfach profitiert. 
Ich könnte mich an den Gedanken eher weniger gewöhnen.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich schade. Aber vielleicht ändert sich da ja noch was. Family Sharing hat sich ja auch entwickelt.


Stimmt. Aber erst mal muss das Programm überhaupt erst einigermaßen gut angenommen werden. Wenn sich weder auf der Xbox noch auf dem PC ausreichend Käufer/Nutzer dafür finden werden, dann sehe ich da leider schwarz...


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das nicht. Aber es ist auch nicht automatisch gleich falsch. Noch bezahlen wir ja nichts für den MP. Und den Aufschrei spare ich mir auf, wenn es wirklich soweit kommen sollte...
> 
> @Sakurai
> Schade, aber so hatte ich das leider schon erwartet.



Damit soll wohl verhindert werden, daß Du Deine One mal eben einen Kumpel leihst während Du fröhlich das gleiche Spiel am PC zockst. So vermutet Ms mehr Einnahmen generieren zu können weil eben unter dieser Konstellation vielleicht doch 20% der potentiellen "Mitspieler" sich das Spiel selbst kaufen weil es eben nicht so einfach "verleihbar" ist. Es sei denn Du verzichtest in dem Zeitraum selber auf das Spielen dieses Spiels.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. Juni 2016)

Kann man denn digital erworbene Spiele an der Xbox offline, ohne Internetanbindung, spielen?

Denn dann sollte es doch kein Problem darstellen, dass einer an der Xbox und ein anderer am PC spielt mit einer erworbenen Lizenz. So wie das im Steamofflinemodus auch funktioniert.


----------



## Worrel (23. Juni 2016)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich auch noch an die Zeiten, wo es auf den Heft-CDs (später dann DVDs) Patches zu Spielen gab.


... und das ist jetzt wirklich ein Zustand, den du dir wieder zurückwünschst? 
Also zB das Suchen nach dem Patch von 1.0.0.5 nach 1.0.0.7, weil dir der als einziger noch fehlt. um das Spiel von 1.0.0.0 nacheinander über 1.0.0.3 und 1.0.0.5 und 1.0.0.7 auf 1.0.0.9 zu patchen und du danach festgestellt hast, daß einer der Patches leider für die EN Version war und das deshalb nur noch ein Datenschrotthaufen ist und du das Spiel noch mal von vorne installieren + patchen darfst?


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... und das ist jetzt wirklich ein Zustand, den du dir wieder zurückwünschst?
> Also zB das Suchen nach dem Patch von 1.0.0.5 nach 1.0.0.7, weil dir der als einziger noch fehlt. um das Spiel von 1.0.0.0 nacheinander über 1.0.0.3 und 1.0.0.5 und 1.0.0.7 auf 1.0.0.9 zu patchen und du danach festgestellt hast, daß einer der Patches leider für die EN Version war und das deshalb nur noch ein Datenschrotthaufen ist und du das Spiel noch mal von vorne installieren + patchen darfst?



Um Gottes Willen, nein. Den Zustand möchte ich nicht mehr haben.

Ohne Internet (und Steam) hätten wir den Zustand ja noch so.
Klar, mittlerweile sind die Patch-Gößen auch anders geworden, aber auf die Disk wird doch heute irgendein Installer gepackt und nach dem Installieren (meinetwegen von Disk) muss man dann erstmal Updaten.
Da kann ich auch gleich die aktuellste Version von Steam, GOG, Origin & Co. installieren.


----------



## alu355 (23. Juni 2016)

Hach ich finde es immer lustig wie absolut sicher sich manche Leute sind, das ein bestimmtes Medium (bzw. Vertriebsweg) garantiert aussterben wird, natürlich weil nur sie die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen haben.  
Da erzählt uns hier einer, daß es eine absolut sichere Sache ist, das physische Datenträger (Spiele) verschwinden werden und Microsoft alles richtig macht in dem es potentielle Käufer einfach mal verprellt, was anscheinend ja nicht dazu führen kann, daß man entsprechend vom Kunden abgestraft werden könnte, indem dieser sich halt eine neue Heimat sucht...was in absolutem Gegensatz zu dem alltäglichen Handwerk selbst eines jeden winzigen Dienstleisters ist, aber Microsoft ist ja wahrscheinlich "too big to fail" wie es so schön heißt.
Wie wir aus den Geschichtsbüchern  entnehmen, existieren ja auch keine Bücher mehr, wer braucht die denn noch - ein physischer Datenträger, der viel zu schwer ist, laute Geräusche beim Datenzugriff verursacht und im Dunkeln nicht mehr lesbar ist, da nicht selbst leuchtend.
Im Gegensatz zu Microsofts immensem Erfolg GfWL, eine bahnbrechende Dienstleistung, wegen der noch in 1000 Jahren die Jünger Lieder zu ehren Microsofts singen werden. 

Wer sich angesprochen fühlt darf sich in die illustre Reihe dieser Herren einreihen, auch wenn sich im Gegensatz zu diesen Herren in ein paar Wochen keine Sau mehr an seine lustigen Aussagen erinnern werden:
"Ich denke, dass es weltweit einen Markt für vielleicht fünf Computer gibt." Thomas Watson, IBM, 1943 n.Chr. 
"Es gibt keinen Grund, warum irgendjemand einen Computer in seinem Haus wollen würde.“ Ken Olson, Digital Equipment, 1977 n. Chr. 
“Das Internet wird wie eine spektakuläre Supernova im Jahr 1996 in einem katastrophalen Kollaps untergehen.“ Robert Metcalfe, 3Com, ? n. Chr.
“Das Internet ist nur ein Hype.”  Bill Gates, Microsoft, 1993 n. Chr. 
"In zwei Jahren wird das Spam-Problem gelöst sein."  Bill Gates, Microsoft, 2004 n. Chr.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juni 2016)

alu355, also abseits der großen Hittitel erscheinen viele Spiele schon nur noch rein digital. Auch übrigens auf den Konsolen. Da ist es oft so, dass die Publisher nach System und Region entscheiden, ob sich ein Release lohnt, wenn ja, lohnt Retail, wenn nein kommt der Titel eben dort nur digital.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

alu355 schrieb:


> Hach ich finde es immer lustig wie absolut sicher sich manche Leute sind, das ein bestimmtes Medium (bzw. Vertriebsweg) garantiert aussterben wird, natürlich weil nur sie die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen haben.


Eine tolle Einleitung für eine sicherlich differenzierte Argumentation bzw. sachliche Besprechung der eigenen Sichtweise... 



> Da erzählt uns hier einer, daß es eine absolut sichere Sache ist


Das hat bisher eigentlich noch keiner hier getan. Aber du scheinst dir hingegen sehr sicher zu sein, dass es NICHT so kommt. Wenn da mal keiner die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen hat... 



> Bücher etc.


Klar, Bücher lassen sich auch prima mit Videospielen vergleichen und Datenträger mit E-Books. Ist ja absolut dasselbe. Über die paar kleinen, aber entscheidenden Unterschiedchen schauen wir da mal großzügig hinweg.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Juni 2016)

battschack schrieb:


> wohne Nähe Bayreuth rest dürfte euch nix sagen denke ich ^^



mir vermutlich schon


----------



## alu355 (23. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Eine tolle Einleitung für eine sicherlich differenzierte Argumentation bzw. sachliche Besprechung der eigenen Sichtweise...


Man sollte schon den Unterschied zwischen einer Argumentation und einer Feststellung kennen.
Kleiner Tip - in meinem Post ist es das letztere, es war nie das Ziel zu argumentieren bzw. zu diskutieren, sondern meine Sicht auf diese lustigen Aussagen darzustellen.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das hat bisher eigentlich noch keiner hier getan.


Du fühlst dich doch so arg dazu verpflichtet zu antworten, scheinst dich ja sehr angesprochen zu fühlen.
Hmmm, wer das wohl geschrieben hat... 





> Ich verstehe durchaus, warum du persönlich das mit der digitalen Zukunft so schwarz siehst. Es gibt aber viele Leute, die schnelles Internet haben und für die das überhaupt kein Thema ist. Und die Anzahl dieser Leute nimmt - wenn auch zu langsam - stetig zu. Das ist die Zukunft.


 und dauernd werden so Kalauer wie "sind die Zukunft." "ist die Zukunft" rausgehaut.
Aber natürlich, überhaupt niemand niemals nie und nimmer, weder direkt noch indirekt. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Aber du scheinst dir hingegen sehr sicher zu sein, dass es NICHT so kommt. Wenn da mal keiner die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen hat...


Meine Güte streng dich doch ein wenig an, dein Strohmann springt ja einem mit seinem Hintern ja direkt ins Gesicht.
Wo soll ich das denn explizit so ausgedrückt haben, da du ja so auf den genauen Wortlaut pochst?
Aber keine Sorge, du saugst dir bestimmt wieder was kluges aus deinen Fingerchen, denn Scholdarr hat einfach Recht. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Klar, Bücher lassen sich auch prima mit Videospielen vergleichen und Datenträger mit E-Books. Ist ja absolut dasselbe. Über die paar kleinen, aber entscheidenden Unterschiedchen schauen wir da mal großzügig hinweg.


Oh bitte, du bist doch auch so ein Spezi, der immer wieder mal seltsame Vergleiche hinsichtlich Porsche & Co. anstellt und dann willst du mir oberschlau wegen eines solchen Vergleichs auf den Zahn fühlen? 
Du bist echt der Brüller.

Taschentuch?


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

Off-topic:


Spoiler






alu355 schrieb:


> Man sollte schon den Unterschied zwischen einer Argumentation und einer Feststellung kennen.
> Kleiner Tip - in meinem Post ist es das letztere, es war nie das Ziel zu argumentieren bzw. zu diskutieren, sondern meine Sicht auf diese lustigen Aussagen darzustellen.


Ah, du gibst also zu, dass du überhaupt nichts zum Thema beitragen wolltest, sondern rein über andere Personen ablästern wolltest. Ich empfehle in diesem Fall noch mal die eingehende Lektüre der Forenregeln, nur so als Tipp. Und mir war wohl bewusst, dass das eine Feststellung deinerseits war. Die Ironie meiner Aussage war allerdings auch recht offensichtlich... 



> Du fühlst dich doch so arg dazu verpflichtet zu antworten, scheinst dich ja sehr angesprochen zu fühlen.
> Hmmm, wer das wohl geschrieben hat...


Du hast mich ja auch gemeint, wie du hier indirekt, aber sehr deutlich zugibst. 



> und dauernd werden so Kalauer wie "sind die Zukunft." "ist die Zukunft" rausgehaut.
> Aber natürlich, überhaupt niemand niemals nie und nimmer, weder direkt noch indirekt.


Es ist ja auch meine Meinung, dass das die Zukunft ist. Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass das "absolut sicher", also zu 100% auch eintreten wird. Es ist imo schlicht die wahrscheinlichste Variante. Du darfst das gerne anderes sehen. Aber wie du oben schon angemerkt hast, geht es dir ja gar nicht ums Thema. Es geht dir um die Leute, die darüber reden. Schade eigentlich.



> Meine Güte streng dich doch ein wenig an, dein Strohmann springt ja einem mit seinem Hintern ja direkt ins Gesicht.
> Wo soll ich das denn explizit so ausgedrückt haben, da du ja so auf den genauen Wortlaut pochst?
> Aber keine Sorge, du saugst dir bestimmt wieder was kluges aus deinen Fingerchen, denn Scholdarr hat einfach Recht.


Strohmann für was genau? Wenn du jemandem ein Strohmannargument unterstellst, solltest du das schon auch erklären, oder es ist einfach inhaltsleeres Gerede. Ich wollte dir schlicht vor Augen führen, dass man im Glashaus nicht mit Steinen werfen sollte. Das ist imo auch gelungen, sieht man ja schon an deiner Reaktion. 



> Oh bitte, du bist doch auch so ein Spezi, der immer wieder mal seltsame Vergleiche hinsichtlich Porsche & Co. anstellt und dann willst du mir oberschlau wegen eines solchen Vergleichs auf den Zahn fühlen?
> Du bist echt der Brüller.


Danke für die Blumen. Ich kann allerdings nichts dafür, dass du diverse Vergleiche nicht verstehst oder nicht nachvollziehen kannst und sie deshalb als seltsam betrachtest. Aber darum gehts ja auch gar nicht (vom Thema ablenken: fehlgeschlagen). Es geht um deinen Vergleich hier in diesem Thread und der macht schlicht keinen Sinn in diesem Kontext. 



> Taschentuch?


Wozu? Denkst du, ich könnte deine ganzen Beleidigungen und Herablassungen nicht ertragen? 



Back to topic (sorry).


----------



## alu355 (25. Juni 2016)

Ich geh mal schwer davon aus, daß du auf mich geantwortet hast, solltest dich aber nicht in einem Spoiler verstecken, denn dafür schalte ich ganz bestimmt nicht NoScript aus.
Außerdem warst du schon mehrfach in mehreren Antworten offtopic, brauchst also nicht jetzt plötzlich verschämt damit anfangen.


----------



## Amosh (25. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hört sich nach einem typischen Updatefehler an. Hast du Win10 komplett neu installiert oder hast du von einer früheren Windowsversion upgedatet?


Is ne Neuinstallation... Vielleicht sollte ich bei Gelegenheit einfach mal das OS zurücksetzen.


----------

